# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  jdodsons list of uber linux games!

## jdodson

this is to be a guide to games that i find to be particularly good that run on the gnu/linux ubuntu platform.  not all games contained in this list are free as in freedom or cost, however many are.   i will make note if the license is non-free and attempt to assertain the cost if that cost applies.  if you want to submit a game to this list, simply reply to this thread and i will consider the game to be added to the list.  this list is going to start small and grow, so dont expect it to be all encompassing early on.

this is not a wine compatable list, this is only for native linux games.

please submit games in the fashion that i describe them.

let the gaming begin.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Americas Army
Category - FPS
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - as in price and free download.
Dem0? - 
Platform - x86 
Description - Americas Army is one of the five most popular PC action games played online. It provides players with the most authentic military experience available, from exploring the development of Soldiers in individual and collective training to their deployment in simulated missions in the War on Terror.
Notes - the army does not hide that fact that this is a recuitment tool, however this is one of the most popular online free games.
Website - http://www.americasarmy.com
added by - jdodson

Battle for Wesnoth
Category - Turn Based Strategy
Requires 3D/Video - No
Free? - GPL baby.
Dem0? - 
Platform - Source Available
Description - A turn based strategy game, in the veign of War3, cept turn based.  This game is a fantasy strategy game.  The game is in its early stages, however it is making good progress and is very fun.
Notes - install this by using synaptic or apt-get snagging the 'wesnoth' packages, make sure you enable universe.
Website - http://www.wesnoth.org/
added by - jdodson

Blob Wars: Metal Blob Solid
Category - Side Scrolling adventure game
Requires 3D/Video - Cutscenes are raytraced, rest is 2D
Free? - As far as I can tell, GPL
Dem0? - 
Platform - x86, PPC, Source
Description -Since their world was invaded by an alien race, the Blobs have faced a lifetime of war. But now they have a chance to win the war once and for all.

In Blob Wars : Metal Blob Solid, you take on the role of a fearless Blob agent, Bob. Bob's mission is to infiltrate the various enemy bases around the Blobs' homeworld and rescue as many MIAs as possible. But standing in his way are many vicious aliens, other Blobs who have been assimilated and the evil alien leader, Galdov.
Notes - install this by using synaptic or apt-get, make sure you enable universe.
Website - http://www.parallelrealities.co.uk/blobWars.php
added by - jdodson

 Cube
* Single/Multiplayer FPS
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
* Non-GPL Compatable License(however source is available, and it is free)
* Description:
"Cube is an open source multiplayer and singleplayer first person shooter game built on an entirely new and very unconventional engine. Cube is a landscape-style engine that pretends to be an indoor FPS engine, which combines very high precision dynamic occlusion culling with a form of geometric mipmapping on the whole world for dynamic LOD for configurable fps & graphic detail on most machines. Uses OpenGL & SDL."
* Website - http://wouter.fov120.com/cube/
submitted by: p!=f

Dark Oberon
Category - RTS
Free? - GPL
dem0? - 
Platform - Source
Description - Dark Oberon is an open source real-time strategy game similar to Warcraft II released under GPL. It has got awesome graphics - textures created from shots of real models made out of plasticine!
Notes - 
Website - dark-oberon.sourceforge.net/

Darwinia
Category - Real Time Strategy
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - No
Demo - yes
Platform - Linux, Windows, OS X
Description - Combining fast paced action with strategic battle planning, the game features a novel and intuitive control mechanism, a graphical style ripped from 80's retro classics, and a story concerning a tribe of video game sprites trapped in a modern 3d game world. (ripped from site)
Notes:
Website: http://www.darwinia.co.uk/
added by - jdodson

Dominions 2
Category: - Strategy
Requires: - 3D/Video and SDL libraries
Free? - Nope, cost ~$40 depends which online store you buy it.
Demo? - Yes, limited to turn 40 and magic tech tree 4 in every paths. 
Platform - x86, win, mac.
Singleplayer: - Yes
Multiplayer: - Yes, up to 16 players - Server hosting, lan or E-mail.
Describtion:- Dominons 2 is a turn-based strategy game with a fantasy theme. Massive unit list and magic list. Build up your god and take world domination. Only one god will prevail. Use your spies, assassins, priests or magic to take over another region as an alternative to warfare. Bards to make a region rebels. Build your own maps or make a new nation with new units, weapons, magic etc. and awhole lot more...
Notes: - Easy to make your own mod. High learning curve, can be frustrating if you are newbie, but there's some nice player guides out there. Latest patch v.2.15
Websites: - screenshots 1(http://thilockdominus.freehomepage.c...es/prophet.jpg), 2(http://illwinter.com/dom2/screenshots.html), demo(http://www.shrapnelgames.com/Illwinter/d2/6.htm), websites(http://www.illwinter.com/), d2Board(http://www.shrapnelcommunity.com/thr...t=&Board=UBB74), d2gameServer(https://www.mosehansen.dk/cgi-bin/dom2.pl), sunrays virtual library(http://www.freewebs.com/dominions2/), list links and fansites(http://www.shrapnelcommunity.com/thr...b=5&o=&fpart=1 
Added by Artificial Intelligence

Doom3
Category - FPS
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - you must pay for this game.
Dem0? - yep.
Platform - x86
Description - A remake of the orginal doom game.  A visually stunning first person
blood-fest kill-o-rama.  If you enjoyed the original, you might like this one.  
Notes - Get the windows version and then install the linux client files.
Website - http://www.doom3.com/ 
Linux Howto - http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/
added by - jdodson

Equake
Category - FPS
Requires 3D/Video - Yes, but you dont have to
Free? - GPL source, textures under shareware license
dem0? - 
Platform - x86
Description - This is a QuakeWorld pack put together by Empezar to supply beginners as well as veterans with an easy-to-use QuakeWorld installation. This pack is the most complete, up-to-date and easy-to-use QuakeWorld pack around. eQuake is far from complete and will continue to develop as long as the QuakeWorld community evolves. The current goal of eQuake is to be so complete that nobody, regardless of what mod you play or what kind of demands you've got, will ever have to download anything besides eQuake in order to satisfy their needs. 
notes: they include shareware quake packs, you need to only download the equake pack to play!
website: http://equake.quakeworld.nu/
submitted by: jdodson

Eternal Lands
Category - MMORPG
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - As in beer, sources availible
dem0? - nope
Platform - x86
Description - Eternal Lands is a FREE MMORPG (massive multiplay online role playing game) currently under development. The game is now in Beta stage, but that doesn't mean it is incomplete. There are 9 skills, total character development freedom, many quests, religion, a lot of NPCs, animals and monsters. If you are a PKer, you can fight other PKers in special maps. If you are not a PKer, then you can stay on the non PK maps, where you don't have to worry about being attacked by other players.
website: http://www.eternal-lands.com/
submitted by: flygmaskin

Fish Fillets
* Puzzle
* GPL
* Requires 3D Video? - No
* OS - Source avail
* Description - Fish Fillets NG is strictly a puzzle game. The goal in every of the seventy levels is always the same: find a safe way out. The fish utter witty remarks about their surroundings, the various inhabitants of their underwater realm quarrel among themselves or comment on the efforts of your fish. The whole game is accompanied by quiet, comforting music.
* Website - http://fillets.sourceforge.net/
* Notes - Available in Universe
* Added by jdodson

 Flightgear
* Flight simulator
* GPL licence
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
* Description:
"The goal of the FlightGear project is to create a sophisticated flight simulator framework for use in research or academic environments, for the development and pursuit of other interesting flight simulation ideas, and as an end-user application. We are developing a sophisticated, open simulation framework that can be expanded and improved upon by anyone interested in contributing."
* website - http://www.flightgear.org
submitted by: p!=f

Free Civilization
Category - Strategy
Requires 3D/Video - No
Free? - GPL, baby.
Dem0? - Just get the full version!
OS Platform - Source, Amiga, BSD, Linux, Macintosh, Windows
Description - (Quoted from the website) "Freeciv is a free turn-based multiplayer strategy game, in which each player becomes the leader of a civilization, fighting to obtain the ultimate goal:
To become the greatest civilization." FreeCiv is a clone of Sid Meier's Civilization, a great game originally released over 10 years ago.
Notes - Many languages and Platforms supported.  install this by using synaptic or apt-get snagging the 'freeciv' packages, make sure you enable universe.
Website - http://www.freeciv.org/
added by: Kakalto

Invasion - Battle of Survival
Category - real-time strategy
Requires 3D/Video - No
Free? - GPL
Platform -
Description - Battle of Survival is a real-time strategy game using the Stratagus game engine.
Website - http://bos.seul.org/index.shtml
added by - Kimm

Gate88
Category - Space Strategy
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - As in beer, not speech
Dem0? - 
OS Platform - Windows, GNU/Linux
Description - (Quoted from the website) relive a childhood daydream of deep space intergalactic battle
inspired by herzog zwei, star control, subspace, homeworld, and parsec47 
Notes - 
Website - http://www.queasygames.com/gate88/ 
added by: jdodson

GL-117
Category - Flight Combat Sim
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - GPL
Platform - x86
Description - Great flight combat simulator. Get flightgear if you want a million technical details and quirks. Get this game if you want an arcade style, low learning curve game to dog fight and blow up targets.

Installation Instructions:

    * Add universe repository. Instructions at UbuntuGuide.org
    * Refresh apt-get


```
sudo apt-get update
```

    * Install


```
 sudo apt-get install gl-117
```

Website - http://www.heptargon.de/
added by: techn9ne, Buffalo Soldier

Glest
Category - Real Time Strategy
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - GPL, baby.
Dem0? - 
OS Platform - Windows, GNU/Linux
Description - (Quoted from the website) Glest is a project for making a free 3d real-time customizable strategy game.  Current version is fully playable, includes single player game against CPU controlled players, two factions with their corresponding tech trees, units, buildings and some maps.
Notes - gnu/linux port - http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uxsm/glest/
Website - http://www.glest.org/ 
added by: jdodson

Nexuiz
Category - FPS
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - GPL, Baby!
Dem0? - GNU/Linux, Win32, Mac
Platform - sources available
Description - Nexuiz is a fast-paced, chaotic, and intense multiplayer first person shooter, focused on providing basic, old style deathmatch.  Nexuiz is built on the power of the Darkplaces engine, which is a heavily modified version of the original Quake. Darkplaces features realtime lighting and stencil shadows, bumpmapping, gloss, bloom, and totally rewritten network code that supports up to 64 players on a single server.  All of Nexuiz is licensed under the GPL, including the core engine, the textures, maps, sounds, and models. It is extremely modder friendly. Because of its GPL license status, it can be included in any Linux distros or packages and is entirely free.
Website - http://www.nexuiz.com
added by - jdodson

Neverball
Category - Puzzle Game
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - GPL, baby.
Description - Tilt the floor to roll a ball through an obstacle course before time runs out. Neverball is part puzzle game, part action game, and entirely a test of skill.
notes - install this by using synaptic or apt-get snagging the 'neverball' packages, make sure you enable universe.
website - http://icculus.org/neverball/
added by: jdodson

Neverwinter Nights, SOU, HOTUD
Category - Roleplaying, Fantasy
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - you must pay for this game.
Dem0? - win only :Sad: 
Platform - x86
Description - Neverwinter Nights (NWN) is a computer game set in a huge medieval fantasy world of Dungeons and Dragons.  As a player, you are able to choose what skills and abilities you will develop as you voyage though the complex and dangerous fantasy world of Forgotten Realms. Be a deadly and dangerous Rogue moving through the shadows using stealth and secrecy, be a scholarly Wizard and wield powerful magic against your enemies, be a hulking Barbarian whose lust for battle is matched only by his terrible rage, be an armor-clad Paladin who protects the innocent and vanquishes his foes, be a crusading Cleric who heals the sick and defends the helpless be all this and more.  Neverwinter Nights allows you to create your own worlds. This revolutionary game will come with all the tools needed to construct your own unique lands of adventure.  there are literally zillions of player created modules to keep you busy for hours with this game, zillions is to be taken literally :Smile:   you can buy the original game at the store for around $20.
Notes - Buy windows version and then install linux client files. 
Website - http://nwn.bioware.com
Linux Howto - http://ldots.org/nwn/ - http://icculus.org/~ravage/nwn/
added by - jdodson

 Pingus
* Lemmings clone
* GPL licence
Requires 3D/Video - No
* Description:
"Pingus is a free Lemmings clone for GNU/Linux and Windows covered under the GNU GPL. Pingus uses ClanLib and libxml and might also be usable on some other OSs like FreeBSD, but hasn't been tested there. Pingus is mainly developed under GNU/Linux, that's why the Windows port is sometimes a bit behind."
Notes - install this by using synaptic or apt-get snagging the 'pingus' packages, make sure you enable universe.
* Website - http://pingus.seul.org/
submitted by p!=f

Planeshift
Category - MMORPG
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - some sources GPL, art is Planeshift License, free as in beer too.
Dem0? - 
Platform - x86
Description -The objective of the PlaneShift Team is to create a virtual fantasy world in which a player can start as a peasant in search of fame and become a hero. We will focus our efforts in the reproduction of a real world with politics, economy, many non-player-characters controlled by the server that will bring to life our world even without players connected!  We want to give FREE access to everyone, without the need to either purchase the game or pay a monthly fee. Servers and bandwidth will be donated by sponsors.  Our virtual world is persistent, and this means you can connect to it at every hour of day or night and you will always find players and npcs wandering our realms. You will be able to disconnect and reconnect again, the server saves the actual status of your character including his possessions.   12 races with unique traits for the creation of your character.  Unlimited professions through skill system.  Original magic system with six Ways of magic.  Hundreds of spells!  Huge world to explore.  Great number of quests to test your wit and skill.  Monsters and NPCs with good AI to produce events in the game.  A world that evolves also without player interaction.  Create your house or castle.  Politics and economy.
Notes - 
Website - http://www.planeshift.it
added by - jdodson

Quake 3 Arena
Category - FPS
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - gotta but this one.  GPL version soon.
Dem0? - yep
Platform - x86
Description - Welcome to the Arena, where high-ranking warriors are transformed into spineless mush. Abandoning every ounce of common sense and any trace of doubt, you lunge onto a stage of harrowing landscapes and veiled abysses. Your new environment rejects you with lava pits and atmospheric hazards as legions of foes surround you, testing the gut reaction that brought you here in the first place. Your new mantra: Fight or be finished.
Notes - one of the original awesome games to come to linux.
"You might need to patch linuxq3apoint-1.32b.x86.run" (note 1.32 "B") if your mouse doesnt work" : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread....ht=mouse+quake3
Website - http://www.idsoftware.com/games/quake/quake3-arena/
added by - jdodson

Racer
Category - Racing
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - The author makes the source avail, it is free as in freedom, non-GPL.
Dem0? - 
Platform - x86, AMD64, PPC
Description - Racer is a free cross-platform car simulation project (for non-commercial use), using professional car physics papers to achieve a realistic feeling. Cars, tracks and such can be created relatively easy (compared to other, more closed, driving simulations). The 3D and other file formats are, or should be, documented. Editors and support programs are also available to get a very customizable and expandable simulator. OpenGL is used for rendering.
Notes - 
Website - http://www.racer.nl/
added by - jdodson

Return To Castle Wolfenstein
Category - FPS
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - no.
dem0? - yes
Platform - x86
Description - World War II rages and nations fall. SS head Himmler has Hitler's full backing to twist science and the occult into an army capable of annihilating the Allies once and for all. Battling alone, you're on an intense mission to pierce the black heart of the Third Reich and stop Himmler -- or die trying. Fighting in advanced team-based multiplayer mode, you'll wage your own WWII in an all-out Axis vs. Allies contest for frontline domination.  Powered by the Quake III Arena engine, the Wolfenstein universe explodes with the kind of epic environments, A.I., firepower and cinematic effects that only a game created by true masters can deliver. The dark reich's closing in. The time to act is now. Evil prevails when good men do nothing.
Notes - Single and Multiplayer - (want a free version of this game, see enemy territory, they took the game engine and released it as  a free multi-player only game.)
Website - www.castlewolfenstein.com or try ftp.idsoftware.com
submitted by ulrich

Savage : The Battle for Newerth
Category - FPS/Real Time Strategy
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - ~$30 or <$20 for a license (keycode) using the demo.
Dem0? - Yes.
Platform - x86
Description - Choose to be a commander and you will play an in-depth RTS managing the stronghold, or choose to be a warrior and you will play an intense game of first person combat. With the creation of a new game play genre, RTSS (Real Time Strategy Shooter), Savage expertly redefines the first-person shooter and real-time strategy genres by combining elements of both into one cohesive experience. As the commander in RTS mode, you will tackle resource management, develop a robust tech tree, plan your assault and lead real human players into battle. As a warrior in action mode, you will master many unique weapons, powerful units, and siege vehicles to fight a fast paced battle.
Website - http://www.s2games.com/savage/index.html
added by - skoal

S.C.O.U.R.G.E. - Heros of Lesser Renown
Category: - Hack and Slash
Requires: - 3D/Video
Free? - GPL baby!
Demo? - tis freedom.
Platform - any
Singleplayer: - Yes
Multiplayer: - 
Describtion:-S.C.O.U.R.G.E. is a rogue-like game in the fine tradition of NetHack and Moria It sports a graphical front-end, similar to glHack or the Falcon's eye. I tried to design the 3D UI as a best of both worlds from old to new: It lets you rotate the view, zoom in/out, view special effects, etc. On the other hand I've always liked the old-school isometric games like Exult or Woodward.
Notes: - might have to compile this one from source.  this one looks very diablo 2 ish!
Websites: - http://scourge.sourceforge.net/
Added by jdodson

 Simutrans
* Transport and economic simulator
* Freeware but not open source
Requires 3D/Video - No
* Description:
" The player can create bus and rail connections and transport passengers, mail and goods in and between cities and industries. Even passenger ferries and oil tankers are included in the game. Goods are produced by industries from raw materials, sometimes over many steps of intermediate products. I.e. coal and iron ore are needed to produce steel in a steel mill. Oil may be transformed to plastics in a refinery. Plastics and steel are used to build cars by the car industry. Finally the cars are sold in the cities. Now they need gas to run, which also will be produced at the refinery."
* Website - http://www.simutrans.de/
submitted by: p!=f

Supertux
Category: - Mario Brothers Clone
Requires: - SDL, OpenGL
Free? - GPL baby!
Demo? - tis freedom.
Platform - any
Singleplayer: - Yes
Multiplayer: - no
Describtion:- SuperTux is a classic 2D jump'n run sidescroller game in a style similar to the original SuperMario games. The Milestone1 release of SuperTux features 9 enemies, 26 playable levels, software and OpenGL rendering modes, configurable joystick and keyboard input, new music and completly redone graphics. Together with a little story, we hope to provide a good gaming experince with this first Milestone release.
Notes: - included in universe!
Websites: - http://supertux.berlios.de/
Added by jdodson

The Mana World
Category - MMORPG
Requires 3D/Video - No
Free? - GPL baby.
Dem0? - 
Platform - x86, AMD64, PPC
Description - The Mana World (TMW) is a serious effort to create an innovative free and open source MMORPG. TMW uses 2D graphics and aims to create a large and diverse interactive world. It is licensed under the GPL, making sure this game can't ever run away from you.  The project includes the development of both a client and a server, as well as the development of an online world. At the moment we're making alpha releases of the client, while our server is in early development. The eAthena free software Ragnarok Online server is used until our own server has matured enough to replace it. Once ready, we'll be making releases of our server too so anybody will be free to set up their own server and start building their own online world.
Website - http://themanaworld.org
added by - jdodson

Tux Racer
Category - Racing
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - GPL baby.
Dem0? - 
Platform - x86, AMD64, PPC
Description - Tux Racer lets you take on the role of Tux the Linux Penguin as he races down steep, snow-covered mountains. Enter cups and compete to win the title! Tux Racer includes a variety of options for gameplay, including the ability to race courses in fog, at night, and under high winds. 
Notes - Can download this via ubuntu apt-get by enabling universe
Website - http://tuxracer.sourceforge.net
added by - jdodson

Unreal Tournament Series(UT GOTY, UT2003, UT2004)
Category - FPS
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - you must pay for this game.
Dem0? - yep.
Platform - x86, AMD64
Description - Unreal Tournament is a branch of gaming all to its own.  Sporting such game modes as Assault, Deathmatch, Team Deathmatch, CTF, Onslaught(2004), and more these games pack it in!  The UT 2004 folks just released a major patch to 2004 in the form of a collectors edition, available as a download or new shrinkwrap.  In the eyes of jdodson this game owns all FPS titles.  But dont take my word for it, check the rockin 2004 demo, they just rereleased it with new maps and another game mode for nothing!  
Notes - Installers available for 2003 and 2004, need to download the installer for UTGOTY.
Website - http://www.unrealtournament.com
UTGOTY Install - http://www.princessleia.com/UT.html OR http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18348
UT Operation Napauli Installer - http://icculus.org/~ravage/unreal/napali/
UT Bonus Pack - http://www.tucows.iinet.net/games/unreal/ut/linux/
UT GOLD - http://icculus.org/~ravage/unreal/unrealgold/
UT 2003 Packs & patches - http://icculus.org/~ravage/ut2003/ http://0day.icculus.org/ut2003/
UT 2004 ECE, latest patches & demo - http://0day.icculus.org/ut2004/
added by - jdodson
UT 2004 mods -w installers - http://liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=17

Vega Strike
Category - spaceflight simulator
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - GPL baby.
dem0? - its already free.
Platform - x86
Description - Vega Strike allows players to explore a vastly dynamic universe where frontiers collide and you're just a pilot trying to make ends meet. How? That's your decision. Vega Strike is designed as a non-linear gaming experience, where you choose what action you want to take.  Vega Strike features a dynamic trading economy, allowing your character to operate as a merchant. Discover what trade routes bring in the most profit, what commodities make you the most money given your ship's cargo space limitations, accept cargo missions and learn to avoid areas of danger (repairs eat into your profits!).
Notes - install this by using synaptic or apt-get snagging the 'vega-strike' packages, make sure you enable universe.
website - http://vegastrike.sourceforge.net
added by - jdodson

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
Category - FPS
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - source code released, unsure of license.  free as in cost and download.
dem0? - its already free.
Platform - x86
Description - Activision handed the Wolf. 3D engine to Splash Damage to create this free game.  The results are a very well done 3D Squad Based FPS.  Plenty of community maps and mods to make this a great game!  Multiplayer only.
Notes - installation HOWTO: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5246
Website - http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/ http://www.splashdamage.com/
added by - jdodson

Wormux
Category - Strategy
Requires 3D/Video - no
Free? - GPL
dem0? - its already free.
Platform - x86, anyone can build from source
Description - lmost everyone has heard of the Worms(R) series of games, developed by Team17. Worms was created in 1990, the goal of the game consisting of a several teams of "worms" fighting to the death on a 2D map. Wormux is heavily influenced by all games in this genre, including Scorched Earth and Liero.  Wormux is free software clone of this game concept. Though currently under heavy development, it is already very playable, with lots of weapons (Dynamite, Baseball Bat, Teleportation, etc.). There are also lots of maps available for your battling pleasure! Wormux takes the genre to the next level, with great customisation options leading to great gameplay. There is a wide selectioWn of teams, from the Aliens to the Chickens. Also, new battlefields can be downloaded from the Internet, making strategy an important part of each battle. 
Notes - 
Website - http://www.wormux.org/en/
added by - jdodson

ZSNES
Category - Console emulator.
Requires 3D/Video - No
Free? - Yep.
Demo? - N/A
Platform - x86, AMD64, PPC
Description - Allows you to play SNES ROM's in Linux.
Notes - Most of the available ROM's are not "free" and should only be kept for a day if you do not own the original game.  install this by using synaptic or apt-get snagging the 'znes' packages, make sure you enable universe.
Website - http://www.zsnes.com/
submitted by: zenwhen

last updated 9/7/05

----------


## DaGr8Gatzby

Quake 3 Arena...Awesome...

----------


## HiddenWolf

Did you have to make this post 4 days after I ditched my fglrx drivers for Xorg/hoary under the impression I'd never use acceleration in Linux the next decennium?

*drools*
Open source gaming!

----------


## randy

Civilization Call to Power and Railroad Tycoon 2 were ported to Linux by Loki.  Hopefully your able to find a copy.

----------


## p!=f

> Civilization Call to Power and Railroad Tycoon 2 were ported to Linux by Loki. Hopefully your able to find a copy.


 Will that copy be legal?  :Smile: 

  The problem with Loki games is that they mostly depend on older libc library. I've never get Simcity 3000 to run. 

  + to the list:

  UFO - Alien Invasion 
  * Turn based strategy
  * http://www.ufoai.net
  * Still under heavy development, technical demo available.

  America's Army
  * Teambased FPS, official game from U.S. Army
  * http://www.americasarmy.com 
  * No sources available but free to download. Free registration required to play.

----------


## maus

I've found that Fallout works pretty well under Cedega/WineX. There's a huge problem it has with the title screen fade-in/fade-out, where it takes forever and a day, but it's not crippling.

I don't think it works in vanilla Wine, but I haven't tried in awhile. Might also work pretty well in VMWare, being about seven years old by now.

You can still get Fallout 1+2 for around $10, and I highly highly highly highly highly recommend it.

----------


## p!=f

+ to the list:

  Flightgear
  * Flight simulator
  * GPL licence
  * Description:
  "The goal of the *FlightGear* project is to create a sophisticated flight simulator framework for use in research or academic environments, for the development and pursuit of other interesting flight simulation ideas, and as an end-user application. We are developing a sophisticated, open simulation framework that can be expanded and improved upon by anyone interested in contributing."
  * website - http://www.flightgear.org

  Pingus
  * Lemmings clone
  * GPL licence
  * Description:
  "Pingus is a free Lemmings clone for GNU/Linux and Windows covered       under the GNU         GPL. Pingus uses ClanLib       and libxml and might also be usable on some other OSs like FreeBSD, but hasn't been tested there. Pingus is mainly developed under GNU/Linux, that's why the Windows port is sometimes a bit behind."
  * Website - http://pingus.seul.org/

  Cube
  * Single/Multiplayer FPS
  * GPL licence
  * Description:
 "Cube is an open source multiplayer and singleplayer first person shooter game built                                  on an entirely new and very unconventional engine.                                     Cube is a landscape-style engine that pretends to be an indoor FPS engine, which                                     combines very high precision dynamic occlusion culling with a form of geometric mipmapping                                     on the whole world for dynamic LOD for configurable fps & graphic                                     detail on most machines. Uses OpenGL & SDL."
  * Website - http://wouter.fov120.com/cube/

  Simutrans
  * Transport and economic simulator
  * Freeware but not open source
  * Description:
 "             The player can create bus and rail connections and transport             passengers, mail and goods in and between cities and industries.             Even passenger ferries and oil tankers are             included in the game.             Goods are produced by industries from raw materials,             sometimes over many             steps of intermediate products.             I.e. coal and iron ore are needed to produce             steel in a steel mill. Oil may be transformed to plastics             in a refinery.             Plastics and steel are used to build cars by the car industry.             Finally the cars are sold in the cities. Now they need gas to run,             which also             will be produced at the refinery."
  * Website - http://www.simutrans.de/

----------


## mr_ed

Fallout 2 worked flawlessly for me under Wine.

----------


## im_ka

frozen bubble all the way!  :Smile:

----------


## jdodson

nice cedega cvs mirror  :Mr. Green:

----------


## zenwhen

ZSNES
Category -  Console emulator.
Requires 3D/Video - No
Free? - Yep.
Demo? - N/A
Platform - x86, AMD64, PPC
Description -  Allows you to play SNES ROM's in Linux.
Notes -  Most of the available ROM's are not "free" and should only be kept for a day if you do not own the original game. 
Website - http://www.zsnes.com/

----------


## fng

nethack
mame (and other emulators, and dont forget dosbox  :Smile: )
crack-attack
gtetrinet
freecraft
freecol
freeciv
simutrans? -> openttd (http://www.openttd.org)

the first games that come up in my mind  :Wink:

----------


## kal_zakath

> nice cedega cvs mirror


Yeah dude, that was a good place to go...

Installed fine (cedega only) with .deb

I now run Call of Duty 1.4 + United Offensive with almost no problem (in fact there is ONE problem, wich is quite annoying : I have to reconfigure graphical and sound settings every time I run the game but after that, the game works just fine  :Smile:  )

I also play 2 native games : America's Army without any problem, and Neverwinter Night works just fine too...

As ATI upgraded their linux drivers, I want to give a try to Doom 3  :Smile:

----------


## randy

I bought legal copies from an online retailer when Loki was still going under.  I don't see how that's not legal, and I'm assuming the license is transferrable so you might be able to get some on ebay.  I've had some luck getting there stuff to run on newer distros.

----------


## glmeece

I couldn't locate the Linux demo for Neverwinter Nights. Found the Linux client (i.e., if you already purchased the ******* version), but nothing on the demo.

  Anyone know where to find the demo?

  TIA!

----------


## HiddenWolf

List growing fast. Woohoo, sweet.

----------


## jdodson

> I couldn't locate the Linux demo for Neverwinter Nights. Found the Linux client (i.e., if you already purchased the ******* version), but nothing on the demo.
> 
>   Anyone know where to find the demo?
> 
>   TIA!


erf, my bad man, there isnt a demo.  i guess you could always wine the demo, seems lame though as they could have released a linux demo.  i will update my list to reflect that inconsitency, sorry bro.

----------


## TravisNewman

I have an idea for you jdodson. For these games that are out for Linux and Windows, there are going to be a lot of people who have the Windows version and want to install it natively in Linux. How about putting links below these games to Linux installers for Windows CDs, if they exist... I know doom3 has one.

----------


## jdodson

good idea, i put the link for the doom3 linux howto, i will fill in the holes in the next few days.  i will also change the format so it is easy to see where the howto is.

----------


## jdodson

ok changed doom3, unreal and neverwinter to have links to howtos to install the linux client files from the windows cds.  

its sick most sites have links to neverwinter with wine, why would you emulate something that is native?  *shudder*  :Think:

----------


## TravisNewman

It could be that the linux version came out later? That's how it was with Doom3. I remember trying to get Doom3 to run in WineX back on Gentoo, but nothing worked with WineX in gentoo for some reason, I was probably doing something wrong.

----------


## FLeiXiuS

> frozen bubble all the way!


lol, i loved the arcade version, bust-a-move.  So incredible.  :Smile:  I won so many tshirts for beating it.

----------


## ulrich

Return To Castle Wolfenstein
Category - FPS
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - no.
dem0? - yes
Platform - x86
Description -  World War II rages and nations fall. SS head Himmler has Hitler's full backing to twist science and the occult into an army capable of annihilating the Allies once and for all. Battling alone, you're on an intense mission to pierce the black heart of the Third Reich and stop Himmler -- or die trying. Fighting in advanced team-based multiplayer mode, you'll wage your own WWII in an all-out Axis vs. Allies contest for frontline domination.

Powered by the Quake III Arena engine, the Wolfenstein universe explodes with the kind of epic environments, A.I., firepower and cinematic effects that only a game created by true masters can deliver. The dark reich's closing in. The time to act is now. Evil prevails when good men do nothing. 
Notes - Single and Multiplayer
Website - www.castlewolfenstein.com or try ftp.idsoftware.com

----------


## senectus

I just found out that there is a free linux version of Paradroid.. so I've been playing "Freedroid" for the last few hours..!!

Gods I missed that game  :Smile:

----------


## zenrox

alpha cintura +alain crossfire(mispelled i know)
 its an old loki game
rts type game 
not free
demo = free

----------


## crun

A -very- addictive and kinda weird game is Liquid War

http://www.ufoot.org/liquidwar/

I think its located in one of the standard repostitories, so you should be able to

apt-get install liquidwar

----------


## regeya

> erf, my bad man, there isnt a demo.  i guess you could always wine the demo, seems lame though as they could have released a linux demo.  i will update my list to reflect that inconsitency, sorry bro.


A real shame there aren't more decent GPLed *n?x games out there; maybe we'd see less posts about running closed-source Windows games.  :Wink: 

Great list, BTW.  I feel some gaming coming on. Now I won't get ANYTHING done!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Flea

Dont Forget!!!

+ to the list:

*DOOM LEGACY*
* FPS
* GPL licence (but you need a shareware or Commercial version of Doom I, Ultimate Doom, Doom II, or Heretic I, II
* Description:
"THE LEGACY OF DOOM

We have always dreamed of DOOM sources being released! How much days have we been talking about the features we'd put in it.

In the middle of 1997, we heard a rumour that the sources of DOOM would be released. Some months later the miracle happened: during December 1997, id Software made the full source code of DOOM public."

* website - http://www.legacy.newdoom.com

*UPLINK*
* High tech computer crime and industrial espionage on the Internet of 2010.
* NON-FREE £19.99
* Description:
"You play an Uplink Agent who makes a living by performing jobs for major corporations. Your tasks involve hacking into rival computer systems, stealing research data, sabotaging other companies, laundering money, erasing evidence, or framing innocent people.

You use the money you earn to upgrade your computer systems, and to buy new software and tools. As your experience level increases you find more dangerous and profitable missions become available. You can speculate on a fully working stock market (and even influence its outcome). You can modify peoples academic or criminal records. You can divert money from bank transfers into your own accounts. You can even take part in the construction of the most deadly computer virus ever designed. "

* website - http://www.uplink.co.uk

 :Very Happy:

----------


## flygmaskin

Eternal Lands 
Category - MMORPG
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - As in beer, sources availible
dem0? - nope
Platform - x86
Description - Eternal Lands is a FREE MMORPG (massive multiplay online role playing game) currently under development. The game is now in Beta stage, but that doesn't mean it is incomplete. There are 9 skills, total character development freedom, many quests, religion, a lot of NPCs, animals and monsters. If you are a PKer, you can fight other PKers in special maps. If you are not a PKer, then you can stay on the non PK maps, where you don't have to worry about being attacked by other players.

----------


## mattyh

I enjoy Supertux for the throw back to Super Mario.  LBreakout2 is a must, chromium is fun, but yeah I'm definitely going to try out some of the ones you guys are listing.

----------


## Klunk

> I just found out that there is a free linux version of Paradroid.. so I've been playing "Freedroid" for the last few hours..!!
> 
> Gods I missed that game


And do you mind sharing the information with us here ?  :Very Happy:  Actually you can find it at http://freedroid.sourceforge.net

I used to love this game on my old C64 (and Uridium)

----------


## Tapeworm

The Battle for Wesnoth
Category - Strategy
Requires 3D/Video - don't think so
Free? - as in price and free download.
Dem0? -
Platform - x86
Description - The Battle for Wesnoth is a turn-based strategy game with a fantasy theme.
Notes -  GPL'd game that is available for Win, Mac, and Linux. Great looking art. 
Website - http://www.wesnoth.org/
added by - tapeworm

----------


## jdodson

> The Battle for Wesnoth
> Category - Strategy
> Requires 3D/Video - don't think so
> Free? - as in price and free download.
> Dem0? -
> Platform - x86
> Description - The Battle for Wesnoth is a turn-based strategy game with a fantasy theme.
> Notes -  GPL'd game that is available for Win, Mac, and Linux. Great looking art. 
> Website - http://www.wesnoth.org/
> added by - tapeworm


funny, i already have this one on the list  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Tapeworm

> UFO - Alien Invasion 
>   * Turn based strategy
>   * http://www.ufoai.net
>   * Still under heavy development, technical demo available.


Thank you p!=f for pointing me to UFO: Alien Invasion. If they ever finish it, it will be awesome. It is the unofficial heir to the old X-Com games. 

The tech demo is short (3 ground missions) but really shows off what Open Source game developers can do. The future of gaming on Linux is going to be great!

Tapeworm

BTW the DOS X-Com games play great in DOSBox...

----------


## Tapeworm

> funny, i already have this one on the list


Doh!!!!!

Sorry

Tapeworm

----------


## dawynn

Doomsday Engine, jDoom, jHeretic, jHexen:

http://www.doomsdayhq.com/
http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...group_id=74815
License: Free, possibly even GPL? for the engine.

Like doomlegacy, the doomsday engine will need wad's from commercial versions of the original games (or at least the shareware versions).  But, then again, the original dooms (Ultimate Doom, Doom 2, Final Doom) were just repackaged and resold at your local retailers on the $10 rack (at least here in the U.S).

The Doomsday engine has some bonuses that doomlegacy is lacking.  First, doomsday can run Hexen, and DeathKings (add-on module for Hexen).  Doomlegacy is still trying to add support for those games.

Second, doomsday allows for updated textures, and models.  So, now you can play these aging games in hi-res, with beautiful graphics.  Take a look at the screen shots on the Doomsday Headquarters website.

BTW -- the Doomsday Headquarters site only lists the Win32 sources.  But check the Sourceforge site.  There's "Source Code" and "Win32 Source Code".  The "Source Code" packages should compile just fine (may have to install a few SDL libraries).

----------


## javaman

I don't have to time to do a formal write up here at work, but don't forget about vendetta online
http://www.vendetta-online.com/

----------


## puzzledm

America's army - exactly what is it like?  

I am just a bit worried that it is going to be very pro-american, shooting lots of Iraqis and then being contacted by American army seeing If I want to enrol or something - is it as good as playing call of duty on line?

----------


## fiddler

I am an avid player of Halflife, as far as I know, it hasn't been coded for linux.Someone tell me I'm wrong !!!!  :Idea:   :Think:   :Wink:

----------


## senectus

> America's army - exactly what is it like?


Fun.. but slow if your a quake type player.. its not very forgiving.. so if you try running around like a twit or rocket jumping then you WILL die and have to end up waiting for AGES for the map to finish..

and as for HALF LIFE you'll have to use wine or cedega (www.transgaming.com) to play  under linux.

----------


## jdodson

> America's army - exactly what is it like?  
> 
> I am just a bit worried that it is going to be very pro-american, shooting lots of Iraqis and then being contacted by American army seeing If I want to enrol or something - is it as good as playing call of duty on line?


i have read articles saying that the goal is pretty much to advance to mock "lets kill terrorists" battles.  its a pretty scary thought having the army on your computer, however it does run on gnu/linux.....

----------


## Perfect Storm

*Dominions 2*

*Category:* - Strategy
*Requires:* -  3D/Video and SDL libraries
*Free?* - Nope, cost ~$40 depends which online store you buy it.
*Demo?* - Yes, limited to turn 40 and magic tech tree 4 in every paths. Grab it here 
*Platform* - x86, win, mac.
*Singleplayer:* - Yes
*Multiplayer:*  - Yes, up to 16 players - Server hosting, lan or E-mail.
*Screenshots:* -  Screenshot,Screenshots 
*Describtion:*- Dominons 2 is a turn-based strategy game with a fantasy theme. Massive unit list and magic list. Build up your god and take world domination. Only one god will prevail. Use your spies, assassins, priests or magic to take over another region as an alternative to warfare. Bards to make a region rebels. Build your own maps or make a new nation with new units, weapons, magic etc. and awhole lot more...
*Notes: -* Easy to install Check here . Easy to make your own mod. High learning curve, can be frustrating if you are newbie, but there's some nice player guides out there. Latest patch v.2.15 
*Websites:* - illwinter.com Dominions 2 board Dominions 2 game server Sunray's Virtual Library List of links, everything where to buy to mods and fansites.
Added by Artificial Intelligence

----------


## inha

> i have read articles saying that the goal is pretty much to advance to mock "lets kill terrorists" battles.  its a pretty scary thought having the army on your computer, however it does run on gnu/linux.....


once you get past the training phase there's no propaganda or anything. it's just like good ol' counter strike except that you can't really play as a terrorist.

I like the game. You have to use your head more than in your average fps just to stay alive and to complete the missions.

----------


## Tichondrius

UT2004 works great on Linux, in fact the latest patch, which is required by many servers, causes the Windows version to have a hard crash when you exit the game - it reboots the computer. So I'm only playing it on Linux and it seems to be the same speed.  Also Doom3 works great, same speed, currently I'm in Hell, trying to get past the Boss.   Also installed Neverwinder Nights fine (after some ugly chown as per instructions), and America's Army (flawless install).

As for Cedega, it runs Warcraft 3 ok, but crashes after the third level. I had problems with other games, but managed to install HL2, but only able to play at 800x600 - changing the resolution crashes it.  Will try to tweak it later.

Enenmy Territory was also fine, and I'm planning to install the full RTCW next.

Overall I would say Linux surprised and impressed me as a gaming platform. While the selection is not huge, there is definetely a number of very good games available, including some of 2004 top ten, and hopefully this will increase in the future. Performance is also very good and comparable to Windows. Rock On !

Update: Installed RTCW with the help of this FAQ  - in addition to downloading and runningthe linux skeleton installation patch, you need to copy the data files from an exisiting windows installation (it's not possible to copy the files directly from the retail CD). But it was quite simple, and everything works great for me now - the game is good.

----------


## Mr. Mystofaleeeese

Mr. Dodson what year did you graduate from Fox?

----------


## akurashy

Unreal Tournament Series GOTY

how can i run it in linux? i have the cd but do you guys have something to run it?

----------


## jdodson

> Mr. Dodson what year did you graduate from Fox?


04.

----------


## jdodson

> Unreal Tournament Series GOTY
> 
> how can i run it in linux? i have the cd but do you guys have something to run it?


i heard that the install files were on the last disc.  check for a file ending in .sh.  ut2004, the install file is on the last disc.

----------


## mendicant

Regarding #44, UT2004 works very well under Linux if you have an Nvidia graphics card.  If you have an ATI one, it's quite a bit slower than under Windows.

----------


## crane

> i heard that the install files were on the last disc.  check for a file ending in .sh.  ut2004, the install file is on the last disc.


Yes it's on the last CD, I believe it's actually called linux-installer.sh.

It was the same on UT2003 as well.
 Be sure to download the latest patches and updates as well!

----------


## passdoubt

> The problem with Loki games is that they mostly depend on older libc library. I've never get Simcity 3000 to run.


patch that mug 

ftp://sunsite.dk/mirrors/lokigames/updates/

and run 

LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.2.4 /usr/local/bin/sc3u

----------


## regeya

OK time for a really oldsk00l one...

Penguin Command, a Missile Command clone

apt-get install penguin-command, if you use the Universe repo   :Very Happy:  

I'm sort of partial to it; I even contributed some simple GIMPery to the project a few years ago.  Sadly it seems that the author lost the original art I sent and is using crummy JPEGs instead.  :Sad:   That's OK because the art stunk, though.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kakalto

Theoretically, if a game is based on an engine of one of the games stated above, wouldn't there likely be a linux version?

EDIT: After doing a bit of googling, I found that this is not necessarily so.

EDIT2: Some games to add:

Free Civilization
Category - Strategy
Requires 3D/Video - No
Free? - GPL, baby.
Dem0? - Just get the full version!
OS Platform - Source, Amiga, BSD, Linux, Macintosh, Windows
Description - (Quoted from the website) "_Freeciv is a free turn-based multiplayer strategy game, in which each player becomes the leader of a civilization, fighting to obtain the ultimate goal:
To become the greatest civilization._" FreeCiv is a clone of _Sid Meier's Civilization_, a great game originally released over 10 years ago.
Notes -  Many languages and Platforms supported.
Website - http://www.freeciv.org/


GL Heretic
Category - 3D Shooter
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? GPL, baby.
Dem0? - N/A
OS Platform - Source(Many versions), Linux
Description: A 3d shooter, likely based on the Doom 1 or 2 engine. I, myself, haven't played it for _years_, and can't really remember it.
Website - http://heretic.linuxgames.com/

DopeWars
Category - Errr.. Strategy?
Requires 3D/Video - No
Free? GPL, baby.
Dem0? - Already Free
OS Platform - Source, Linux, Macintosh, Windows
Description: Quoted from Debian site: "You have one month to buy and sell drugs on the streets of New York, the aim being first to pay off your debt to the loan shark and then to make a fortune. And if you have to shoot a few cops in the process, well... The game includes TCP networking allowing you to meet (and shoot) other human drug dealers."
Note: Not intended for young audiences, based on the dealing of drugs, may contain traces of nuts, etc. etc.
Websites: Home: http://dopewars.sourceforge.net/
Debian Package Site: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/games/dopewars.html

----------


## p!=f

> patch that mug 
> 
> ftp://sunsite.dk/mirrors/lokigames/updates/
> 
> and run 
> 
> LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.2.4 /usr/local/bin/sc3u


I will give it a try. Thanks for the tip.

----------


## Mumra

I'd love to install Vegastrike, but it's not in the normal or universe repository, and the mini-repository (debian) that's given on the Vegastrike site doesn't work. How on earth did you install it without breaking apt?

----------


## Perfect Storm

> I'd love to install Vegastrike, but it's not in the normal or universe repository, and the mini-repository (debian) that's given on the Vegastrike site doesn't work. How on earth did you install it without breaking apt?



check here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthre...?t=7327&page=1

I wrote a howto vega strike. and also read the last comment howto run it as non-root.
You won't break apt by installing vega strike or other games or applications for that matter. Only if it's vital lib files and alike. And you don't know what you're messing with.


Under the compiling process it will properly ask you to install some missing package. Then you just apt get them and thereafter continuing the compiling process.

----------


## Jad

What about redalert2 & Generalz, any ported version?

----------


## Jad

The Linux Gamers' Game List 

http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php

----------


## jdodson

> What about redalert2 & Generalz, any ported version?


nope.

----------


## ming0

> Mr. Dodson what year did you graduate from Fox?


Funny, I went to Fox for a year... I assume we're talking about GFU, right?

 :Smile:

----------


## crun

I'd also like to add the great Java-based Risk-clone Lux . Not free (neither beer nor speech) but not very expensive either and great replay value.

----------


## defpenguinz

Don't forget this one.

Scorced 3D
Category - Strategy
Requires 3D/Video - yes
Free? - GPL
Platform - i386, PPC, Solaris
Description -  Scorched 3D is a game based loosely (or actually quite heavily now) on the classic DOS game Scorched Earth "The Mother Of All Games". Scorched 3D adds amongst other new features a 3D island environment and LAN and internet play. Scorched 3D is totally free and is available for both Microsoft Windows and Unix (Linux, FreeBSD, Mac OS X, Solaris etc.) operating systems.
Website - http://www.scorched3d.co.uk/

----------


## kassetra

hmmm... no one has my game that I can see, so I'll add it to the list
Creatures Docking Station

 I play that one maybe a bit too much... heh.

----------


## Ste

Think I read somewhere Enter the Matrix has a linux installer ?
Gonna check that out at the weekend.

----------


## senectus

a linux installer?!? I doubt it.. To get it running on my box I had to use Cedega..

----------


## Ste

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questi...hreadid=289400

See I read that and thought differently, must have misread it.
Sorry.

----------


## senectus

I'm pretty sure that he's using wine or cedega hey.. but if not let me know.. I'll be very interested to hear about it.

----------


## TravisNewman

You got it going in Cedega??

Their official page says there's no support for it at all so I never bothered to try! That's freakin awesome, I absolutely loved that game.

----------


## neighborlee

> Don't forget this one.
> 
> Scorced 3D
> Category - Strategy
> Requires 3D/Video - yes
> Free? - GPL
> Platform - i386, PPC, Solaris
> Description -  Scorched 3D is a game based loosely (or actually quite heavily now) on the classic DOS game Scorched Earth "The Mother Of All Games". Scorched 3D adds amongst other new features a 3D island environment and LAN and internet play. Scorched 3D is totally free and is available for both Microsoft Windows and Unix (Linux, FreeBSD, Mac OS X, Solaris etc.) operating systems.
> Website - http://www.scorched3d.co.uk/


----------
another GOOD one to not forget about ( at least its got a linux native port so I include it even though I dont condone the action perse but hey )

http://www.s2games.com

It is a REAL good game but atm ( seemingly they lost their linux programmer and never found a replacement ? ) their PR totally sucks eggs...they made linux community ( and paying customers) waiting for months with no 2.00e update for linux ...to me thats just ridiculous and PR disaster. I myself will think twice to buy another game from them and hope they make this up to us somehow. BUT that doesn't change fact that the game works and is worthy of trying at least.  Maybe they will get their heads on straight l8r.

cu
nl

----------


## psychic

add to list:

A(tomic)tanks
http://atanks.sourceforge.net/
Licence: GPL
Description: a multi-platform Scorched Earth clone similar to the Worms series of games

unfortunately it still lacks networking-support and it wraps around the int when you make too much money  :Razz: 

But other than that... a great game  :Smile:

----------


## Leif

I guess this is cheating, but this baby's got over 1500 titles :

http://www.happypenguin.org/list?sort=avg_rating

----------


## paul cooke

surprised no-one's mentioned Privateer...I'm currently sucking down the 1.0 release that's just appeared on torrent. Privateer is based on vegastrike and the project page is here, but you may have problems getting in as it's been slashdotted today.

http://priv.solsector.net/

and the link for the Linux version (caution 185MB) is

http://www.filerush.com/download.php...eer1.0.bz2.run

and the torrent file I'm using is here:

http://mirrordot.org/media/0b3bbb551...z2.run.torrent

the torrent link will be useless shortly as it's on mirrordot which exists to mirror content of articles that have been slashdotted. When the frenzy has died down, I'm sure the normal website for privateer will be available.

----------


## jdodson

> I guess this is cheating, but this baby's got over 1500 titles :
> 
> http://www.happypenguin.org/list?sort=avg_rating


i know there are TONS of gnu/linux games not on this list.  the reasons why i created this list was to spotlight the "really good ones."  now i know that is subjective and all, but i really only put the ones that i feel are "good enough."  sometimes people post games that i don't feel are that good.  i don't mean to be a jerk or anything, but i don't need to put up the 5,000 iterations of tetris to make the list good.  anyways, thanks for the link, i scour that site daily and there are a few games i am considering adding to the list.

----------


## jimmt

Add Unreal and Unreal GOLD (Unreal and Return Na Pali expansion) to the list of games. There is an installer for Linux that allows you to play these two games using the UT Linux engine. Plays well and does not mess with your UT install. 

http://icculus.org/~ravage/unreal/napali/ (installer for Unreal GOLD. Link for regular Unreal on the site)

Unreal is one of my all time fav games. 

Jim

----------


## senectus

> I guess this is cheating, but this baby's got over 1500 titles :
> 
> http://www.happypenguin.org/list?sort=avg_rating


I spotted "crossfire" in that list then noticed that it shows up in synaptic.. but after installing it I can't find how to start it.. and idea's?

----------


## jdodson

> Add Unreal and Unreal GOLD (Unreal and Return Na Pali expansion) to the list of games. There is an installer for Linux that allows you to play these two games using the UT Linux engine. Plays well and does not mess with your UT install. 
> 
> http://icculus.org/~ravage/unreal/napali/ (installer for Unreal GOLD. Link for regular Unreal on the site)
> 
> Unreal is one of my all time fav games. 
> 
> Jim


rehauled the UT section a few days ago.  added your info.

----------


## jimmt

> rehauled the UT section a few days ago.  added your info.


Awesome! Thanks

Jim

----------


## klaxnek

*jdodson:* how about adding Armagetron & Armagetron Advanced to that list? Have you tried them? Online playing is superb  :Wink: 

Armagetron Advanced 0.2.7.1 has now Ubuntu packages

Here I post you some info about Armagetron Advanced (now with the original Armagetron devel in the devel team) taken from the Armagetron Forums:

Armagetron Advanced is an enhanced version of Manuel Moos' Armagetron, but with added features like a HUD (Heads Up Display) and better spam protection.

It's a single player as well as online/lan multiplayer arcade style game, where you drive a light cycle. (Based on the movie Tron.)

Your light cycle leaves a wall behind you, and you must avoid hitting other players while trying to get as many to hit your wall as possible.

With up to 16 player madness, let the games begin!

----------


## jdodson

> *jdodson:* how about adding Armagetron & Armagetron Advanced to that list? Have you tried them? Online playing is superb 
> 
> Armagetron Advanced 0.2.7.1 has now Ubuntu packages
> 
> Here I post you some info about Armagetron Advanced (now with the original Armagetron devel in the devel team) taken from the Armagetron Forums:
> 
> Armagetron Advanced is an enhanced version of Manuel Moos' Armagetron, but with added features like a HUD (Heads Up Display) and better spam protection.
> 
> It's a single player as well as online/lan multiplayer arcade style game, where you drive a light cycle. (Based on the movie Tron.)
> ...


yes, create a writeup(see official list for examples) and i will add the game.

----------


## TjaBBe

I onluy play NWN (with expansions) under linux. Good to keep track of other games though, I'm excited to see the list has gotten this large!  :Very Happy: 

As for NWN, it runs really great. Better than on Windows, though I have to admit it has been a long time since I played anything on windows   :Silenced:  .

----------


## xNight Wraithx

Sweetness, I am going to try Eternal Lands when I get home. There is a list similar to this one located at:

http://icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php

----------


## jdodson

right.  this list is not a "every game you can play on gnu/linux" i mean how many tetris clones do you need to know about?  this list is for the better games, not every bejeweled clone.

----------


## bored2k

> right.  this list is not a "every game you can play on gnu/linux" i mean how many tetris clones do you need to know about?  this list is for the better games, not every bejeweled clone.


 Hey there, of the bunch you have, what are the best strategy games ? Most of my gaming in Linux comes from Cedega and Supertux ..

----------


## jdodson

> Hey there, of the bunch you have, what are the best strategy games ? Most of my gaming in Linux comes from Cedega and Supertux ..



good question.  battle for wesnoth is a sweet turn based strategy game i play.  

another i just found out about that looks good(have not played it enough to know for sure) is a real time strategy(much like warcraft 3) called glest. 

http://www.glest.org/
linux port: http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uxsm/glest/

it is a gpl game that is 3D and VERY well done.   check it out, let me know what you think.  

there is also wargus, with a few games on top of that.

----------


## jdodson

updated the list.  added supertux and glest.

----------


## jdodson

moved to hoary.

----------


## Raven-sb

Hi All,

I have to say that one game not on your list (unless I've gone blind in my old age   :Wink:  ) is Darwinia.  The new game from the people who created Uplink.  This game is really cool and well worth checking out at www.darwinia.co.uk 

Enjoy,

Raven

----------


## WMCoolmon

FS2_Open (Freespace 2)
Category - Action space sim
Requires 3D/Video - yes
Free? - Yes
Platform - Linux (32-bit and 64-bit), Win32, OSX
Description - An improved version of Freespace 2, which has received numerous awards. However, Interplay never really publicized it; the original won at least 'best little-known game' award. As far as gameplay goes, it's got a pretty good balance between complexity and fun. It has an excellent singleplayer story, voiced by some fairly well-known celebrities (Robert Loggia and Ronny Cox). The source was released a few years back, and since then, the engine has been modernized and many mods have sprung up; multiplayer has been somewhat neglected, although there are usually one or two games up at any given time.
More info and relevant links can be found in the wiki under the "Freespace" entry.

Off the record, it looks pretty damn good and has some awesome user-created nebula backgrounds. Of course, I may be a little biased, I've coded for it.  :Wink:  If you're interested in a little eye candy, I've got a gallery up here; some good picks of the bunch are here and here.

Edit: Install guide

----------


## wcbaker

Darwinia 
Category - Real Time Strategy
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - No
Platform - Linux, Windows, OS X
Description - Combining fast paced action with strategic battle planning, the game features a novel and intuitive control mechanism, a graphical style ripped from 80's retro classics, and a story concerning a tribe of video game sprites trapped in a modern 3d game world. (ripped from site)

I'm with Raven-sb, this game is pretty fun. Just thought I'd put it into format.

----------


## Dave2

Nice list, I'll add the ones which are missing into the gamelist on icculus.org once I have been able to make sure they're decent.

I also agree on Darwinia being a worthy candidate, though I may be a bit biased.

----------


## jdodson

> Nice list, I'll add the ones which are missing into the gamelist on icculus.org once I have been able to make sure they're decent.
> 
> I also agree on Darwinia being a worthy candidate, though I may be a bit biased.


cool.  i have not had time to look at darwinia yet, i will soon and put it up if i deem it "worthy."  i have heard good things about it though fwiw.

----------


## Raven-sb

Opps sorry I didn't do the full write up of Darwinia. Guess I should pay more attention next time. Thanks to wcbaker for writing up the full format. 

jdodson I'm sure you'll enjoy Darwinia, I look forward to reading your comments on it.

Regards,

Raven

----------


## jdodson

> Opps sorry I didn't do the full write up of Darwinia. Guess I should pay more attention next time. Thanks to wcbaker for writing up the full format. 
> 
> jdodson I'm sure you'll enjoy Darwinia, I look forward to reading your comments on it.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Raven


will do.  just downloaded it now.

----------


## crane

wow this list is really growing!!

----------


## CowPie

Well isn't this thread serendipitous  :Smile:   I just found out I can play Neverwinter nights on linux.  NWN, prepare to be dusted off your shelf  :Very Happy:

----------


## WMCoolmon

For those interested, I posted a guide to getting FS2_Open (Freespace 2 + upgrades) installed on the project's forums:
http://scp.indiegames.us/forum_viewtopic.php?3.282

Note that there *is* an icculus.org version floating around that does have an installer, but uses a different codebase from fs2_open. AFAIK, it's just a port of the original engine, and doesn't have any of the improvements that fs2_open does.

----------


## Yagisan

> Doomsday Engine, jDoom, jHeretic, jHexen:
> 
> http://www.doomsdayhq.com/
> http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...group_id=74815
> License: Free, possibly even GPL? for the engine.
> 
> Like doomlegacy, the doomsday engine will need wad's from commercial versions of the original games (or at least the shareware versions).  But, then again, the original dooms (Ultimate Doom, Doom 2, Final Doom) were just repackaged and resold at your local retailers on the $10 rack (at least here in the U.S).
> 
> The Doomsday engine has some bonuses that doomlegacy is lacking.  First, doomsday can run Hexen, and DeathKings (add-on module for Hexen).  Doomlegacy is still trying to add support for those games.
> ...


I've been maintaing these for Debian for a while. Debain Sarge packages are here http://eyagi.bpa.nu/~jamie/doomsday.html Keep an eye on the site. I'll have packages for Ubuntu hoary up within a few weeks. Details will be listed there.

----------


## techn9ne

Don't forget GL-117 . 3d Combat flight simulator.

----------


## Breepee

0AD, a free (not OS) historical RTS with very high quality 3D-graphics and a very historically acurate background. It's not out yet, but it'll be there for Linux and Windows. I think it looks really promising.

http://www.wildfiregames.com/0ad/

----------


## gflores

Name - Monkey Bubble
Category - Puzzle
Requires 3D/Video - ?
Free? - Yes
Platform - x86
Description - It's like Frozen Bubble. 
Website - http://home.gna.org/monkeybubble/

----------


## sinbad782

Couple of points:

- I couldn't find GXMAME in any of the repositories last time I looked. This is a gnome frontend for the Linux version of the Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator (XMAME). 
See: http://x.mame.net/
and: http://gxmame.sourceforge.net/

- There are loads of emulators for Linux. Some of these definitely are in the repositories. Good general guides are:
Zophar's Domain: http://www.zophar.net/
TuxEmu: http://www.tuxemu.com/

- Good gaming site for general gaming, esp. FPS games and mods, See: http://www.linux-gamers.net/

Keep em rolling in!

PJS

----------


## theh0g

Did anyone mention Tribal Trouble yet? It's a fun RTS game, I suggest you try it. It's not free though ($24.95), but you can get a free demo. URL: http://oddlabs.com/

Oh, one more tip: if the game starts but you don't see anything on screen (and java uses all the CPU), turn off RenderAccel.

----------


## sinbad782

Urban Terror - I a mod for the Quake III engine, but currently being ported to the Enemy Territory engine. See: http://www.urbanterror.net/

----------


## skoal

I searched this thread and haven't seen it mentioned yet.

*Savage : The Battle for Newerth*
Category - FPS/Real Time Strategy
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - ~$30 or <$20 for a license (keycode) using the demo.
Dem0? - Yes.
Platform - x86
Description - Choose to be a commander and you will play an in-depth RTS managing the stronghold, or choose to be a warrior and you will play an intense game of first person combat. With the creation of a new game play genre, RTSS (Real Time Strategy Shooter), Savage expertly redefines the first-person shooter and real-time strategy genres by combining elements of both into one cohesive experience. As the commander in RTS mode, you will tackle resource management, develop a robust tech tree, plan your assault and lead real human players into battle. As a warrior in action mode, you will master many unique weapons, powerful units, and siege vehicles to fight a fast paced battle.
Website - http://www.s2games.com/savage/index.html
added by - skoal

If you loved Command & Conquer, Starcraft, Warcraft, etc., then you'll love this game as 'commander'.  As a 'warrior' you get the FPS genre from Doom/Quake et al.

----------


## KingBahamut

Who can forget TuxRacer. 
=)

Category - Sports
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? -  Yep.
Dem0? - No.
Platform - x86
Description - Skiing snow game with a odd twist, No Skiis, just a Penguin.  
Website - http://tuxracer.sourceforge.net/

----------


## jdodson

i will make the point again.  

i will not consider a game to add if you dont make a writeup for the game in the format i specify.  

thanks.

----------


## Yagisan

The Doomsday Engine
Category - FPS
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - GPL, however some code is under Raven's Hexen License, so not DFSG Free
Dem0? - N/A
Platform - x86 - tested, (Current stable version FTBFS on AMD64, most likley FTBFS on all 64bit arches), PPC - untested (Works in Mac OS so PPC linux sould be fine)
Description - The Doomsday Engine is a enhanced and extended version of the Doom, Heretic and Hexen Engine.

With the aid of add on resource packs, The Doomsday Engine supports Quake 2 style 3D models, high  resolution textures, skyboxes and more.

You REQUIRE an iwad to use this engine. For legal reasons they are not distributed with the engine. You can purchase them from Id Software it you do not already own an iwad. Currently the freedoom iwad does not work with The Doomsday Engine as it uses Boom-sourceport features unimplemented in The Doomsday Engine.

Upstream Website - http://www.doomsdayhq.com
Debian Package Website - http://eyagi.bpa.nu/~jamie/doomsday.html
Upstream Forums - http://forums.newdoom.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=57
Upstream Wiki - http://deng.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/view/

----------


## techn9ne

GL-117
Category - Flight Combat Sim
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - GPL
Platform - x86
Description - Great flight combat simulator. Get flightgear if you want a million technical details and quirks. Get this game if you want an arcade style, low learning curve game to dog fight and blow up targets.

Installation Instructions : sudo apt-get gl-117

Website - http://www.heptargon.de/

----------


## Buffalo Soldier

Dear techn9ne,

Hope you don't mind I add a few things to your write up

GL-117
Category - Flight Combat Sim
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - GPL
Platform - x86
Description - Great flight combat simulator. Get flightgear if you want a million technical details and quirks. Get this game if you want an arcade style, low learning curve game to dog fight and blow up targets.

Installation Instructions: Add universe repository. Instructions at UbuntuGuide.org Refresh apt-get

```
sudo apt-get update
```

 Install

```
sudo apt-get install gl-117
```



Website - http://www.heptargon.de/

----------


## jdodson

added gl-117 and savage.  thanks for submitting!

----------


## gnutux

Wolfenstein Enemy Territory
 Category - First Person Shooter
 Requires 3D/Video - Yes
 Free? - Yes
 Platform - x86
 Description - Great First Person Shooter based on the Wolfenstein game engine and it's orgins are World War II.

http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/


gnutux

----------


## Eric the Grey

Not a game in and of itself, but I think it's worth mentioning:

DosBox
*Category* - emulator
*Requires 3D/Video* - No
*Free?* - Yes
*dem0?* - Nope, but it's Free!
*Platform* - x86 (source code available!)
*Description* -  DoxBox is a MS DOS emulator created for running of older PC Games/applications that will not run properly on today's newer computers and OS's.  It's a great tool for those who, like me, enjoy reliving the old days of gaming...

I thouroughly enjoyed playing the original Ultima games (some I never got to play when they were new).

*rocks back and forth in his rocker, like the old fart he sounds like...*


 :Cool:  Eric the Grey

----------


## sinbad782

NetPanzer - see: http://netpanzer.berlios.de/index.html

From the site:

'NetPanzer is an online multiplayer tactical warfare game designed for FAST ACTION combat. Gameplay concentrates on the core -- no resource management is needed. The game is based on quick tactical action and unit management in real-time. Battles progress quickly and constantly as destroyed players respawn with a set of new units. Players can join or leave multiplayer games at any time.'

----------


## sinbad782

No Gravity: http://www.realtech-vr.com/nogravity/

     No Gravity is a fantastic and futuristic universe made of five intergalactic worlds. An arcade type game with great playability, where it is easy to plunge into space battles against spacefighters, space stations and more !

    No Gravity is a space shooter in 3D ' a la Wing Commander'. The player is controlling a space ship view from the first person. In each mission, the player need to accomplish some objectives, like shoot and destroys enemy ships or base, escorting some ships, clearing mine field, etc....

    A brief description of the objectives is given at the beginning of a mission. In some situations, the player has some wingmen, and it can controls them by giving order like attack enemy, retreat, protect the base etc... A mission is composed of different sectors which has differents objectives.

    When the objectives of the current sector is complete, the player needs to go the nearest 'NAV' point, when he can 'wrap' to the next sector. In the last sector, a 'warp' gate is apparearing and the player need to go through it and complete the level. At the end of each episodes (one episode is 10 missions), there is a large base station to destroy.
    When the player complete all the episodes (5 episodes), the game ends. The mission fails if : - The player got destroyed or - if an objective is not complete (like an important ship being destroyed by enemy).

    This game is a FREEWARE under GPL license, and was graciously ported from Windows to Linux and currently being ported on MacOS X as a BETA software.
    Also, the game supports English, French, German and Dutch languages.

----------


## sakka

> hmmm... no one has my game that I can see, so I'll add it to the list
> Creatures Docking Station
> 
>  I play that one maybe a bit too much... heh.


---------------
 :Wink:  You m ade a link to a windows only download ..did you check this before posting ?

cheers
nl
----

----------


## sakka

> Not a game in and of itself, but I think it's worth mentioning:
> 
> DosBox
> *Category* - emulator
> *Requires 3D/Video* - No
> *Free?* - Yes
> *dem0?* - Nope, but it's Free!
> *Platform* - x86 (source code available!)
> *Description* -  DoxBox is a MS DOS emulator created for running of older PC Games/applications that will not run properly on today's newer computers and OS's.  It's a great tool for those who, like me, enjoy reliving the old days of gaming...
> ...


---------
another fairly KEWL game that runs in doxbox is 'HR2'..like simtower but its more engineering based  :Wink: )

cheers
nl
-----

----------


## manny

eQuake (Quake, QuakeWorld, FuhQuake)
Category - FPS
Single/Multiplayer
Requires 3D/Video - Not necessarily, you can play x11, svga or GLX versions
Free? -yup, FuhQuake is GPL. free download.
Dem0? -
Platform - x86
Description - This is a QuakeWorld pack put together by Empezar to supply beginners as well as veterans with an easy-to-use QuakeWorld installation. This pack is the most complete, up-to-date and easy-to-use QuakeWorld pack around. eQuake is far from complete and will continue to develop as long as the QuakeWorld community evolves. The current goal of eQuake is to be so complete that nobody, regardless of what mod you play or what kind of demands you've got, will ever have to download anything besides eQuake in order to satisfy their needs. You can help out by sending in material, reporting bugs and requesting stuff at the eQuake Forum.
Notes - Come hang at http://quakeworld.nu/
Website - http://equake.quakeworld.nu/
added by - manny

----------


## ming0

> Free? -yup, FuhQuake is GPL. free download.


Free, but requires the original quake CD ($20usd) or download ($25usd), right?


edit:
I suppose I stand corrected  :Whistle:  

*BTW, this is an AWESOME GAME--if anyone wants to play pickup round, just PM me!*

----------


## manny

> Free, but requires the original quake CD ($20usd) or download ($25usd), right?


No dude, it doesn't require anything   :Wink:

----------


## neighborlee

> Well isn't this thread serendipitous   I just found out I can play Neverwinter nights on linux.  NWN, prepare to be dusted off your shelf


--------
yes you can and you can try my new MOD out when you do get it going ( nwn, sou, hotu and CEP ) by checking out:

RolePlay section vi MultiPlayer:Join new game:
servername and module name: Heartseed

its not 100% proven yet ( testing) but I hope many like it and there is currently quite a bit to do and see...

have fun and let me know what you think  :Wink: 

cu
neighborlee
-----

----------


## Dave2

Have you had a chance to play Darwinia yet? If so, what did you think?

And another contribution:

Planet Penguin Racer
Category - Racing
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - GPL baby.
Dem0? - N/A
Platform - x86, AMD64, PPC
Description - Planet Penguin Racer lets you take on the role of Tux the Linux Penguin as he races down steep, snow-covered mountains. Enter cups and compete to win the title! Planet Penguin Racer includes a variety of options for gameplay, including the ability to race courses in fog, at night, and under high winds.
Notes - Planet Penguin Racer is an actively maintained fork of the GPLd Tux Racer (hence the above text basically being the Tux Racer description).
Website - http://projects.planetpenguin.de/racer/index.php

----------


## jdodson

> Have you had a chance to play Darwinia yet? If so, what did you think?


it was interesting.  i played through it for a few minutes, i found it was good enough to add to the list.  a very interesting game.  they should GPL it, it would get more exposure that way.

----------


## Dave2

FWIW, it's already had quite a bit of exposure over here. Just about any game shop you walk into will have copies of it, PC GAMER (I believe it's the most popular PC Games magazine here) gave it 90%, PC Format gave it 90%, Gamesmaster gave it 85%, and The Guardian newspaper gave it 4/5. See http://www.darwinia.co.uk/exposure/printreviews.html and http://www.darwinia.co.uk/exposure/webreviews.html (I like the jolt.co.uk review  :Wink: ), for example. They've been working on Darwinia for several years, so I'd imagine money's more what they want ATM  :Wink: .

I do agree that it would be nice if they did what id Software does, though, and release the source (sans data) for free.

----------


## manny

I think it would'nt hurt to copy/paste this to the quake 3 post:
"You need patch linuxq3apoint-1.32b.x86.run" (note 1.32 "B") or your mouse won't work"
Thanks to panickedthumb in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...t=mouse+quake3
I had already spent half the day wondering what was wrong.

----------


## Miguel

For the record:

SuperTux web site has moved to:

http://supertux.berlios.de/




BTW: I love racer and I haven't tried it with a steering wheel. The only con is that lots of guys making add-ons are unaware that GNU/Linux is case-sensitive.

----------


## techn9ne

Name : Scorched 3d
Category - Strategy
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - GPL
Platform - x86
Description - The old school game scorched earth remade into 3d. Take turns trying to blow up the other tanks. You have a wide arsenal of weapons including force fields, napalm & nukes.

Installation: Enable universe and then type : sudo apt-get install scorched3d

----------


## jdodson

> FWIW, it's already had quite a bit of exposure over here. Just about any game shop you walk into will have copies of it, PC GAMER (I believe it's the most popular PC Games magazine here) gave it 90%, PC Format gave it 90%, Gamesmaster gave it 85%, and The Guardian newspaper gave it 4/5. See http://www.darwinia.co.uk/exposure/printreviews.html and http://www.darwinia.co.uk/exposure/webreviews.html (I like the jolt.co.uk review ), for example. They've been working on Darwinia for several years, so I'd imagine money's more what they want ATM .
> 
> I do agree that it would be nice if they did what id Software does, though, and release the source (sans data) for free.


yeah i agree, i think recouping the investment is what they are looking to do.

it seems like an interesting game, from what i have played of it.

----------


## Sionide

Got another game you could add?  :Smile:  Thanks.

*OpenTTD*
Category - Transport Simulator
Requires 3D/Video - No
Free - Yes. Also open source
Demo - n/a
Platform - x86, AMD64, PPC
Description - An open source clone of the Microprose game "Transport Tycoon Deluxe". OpenTTD is modelled after the original _Transport Tycoon_ game by Chris Sawyer and enhances the game experience dramatically. Many features were inspired by TTDPatch while others are original.
Notes - The graphics files from the original game are required, They are available for download. Network support is excellent! Multiplayer games are great fun.
Website - http://www.openttd.org/
added by - Sionide

----------


## transkinetic

Gate88
Players - 1-16? (over internet or lan)
Category - Arcade/RTS/Space Shooter
Reguires 3D/Video - no
Free? - No cost to download (like beer if they didn't charge you)
DeMo - There's a lite version without music
Platform - x86 (also available for mac and win)
Description
From site:
Gate 88 is often described as "like subspace but with the ability to build turrets and command fighters." While a skillful pilot can decimate the enemy in one-on-one combat, a thoughtful player can overwhelm the opponent with strategic turret and fighter placements. However, only those who truly understand the intricate details of both action and strategy will win the day.
Notes --
Find and download from...link

http://www.queasygames.com/gate88/downloads.html

----------


## Rxke

For people into 80's retro-gaming on modern machines.... Esp. for people with fond memories of Elite.

Oolite

* 3D Space arcade/trading
Requires 3D/Video - Yes, SDL
* Creative Commons Licence
* Platforms: Linux x86, Source; OS X
* Description: (From website):

"Oolite is a space sim game, written for Mac OS X in Objective C using Cocoa and OpenGL. (Now being ported to Linux)

It was written as my response to the withdrawal of Elite - The New Kind from the internet. Although inspired by the work of Christian Pinder, following David Braben and Ian Bell, the work is an independent interpretation and expansion of the original game.

Oolite is designed as a small game that is easy for independent users to pick up and expand. Almost every aspect of the game can be modified using simple, free graphics packages and text-editors.

The game and source-code are offered for free under a Creative Commons License. One of my priorities for development was to separate the game engine from the game materials (graphics, models, AI, text-strings etc.): I may offer some original game materials (bonus-packs) as shareware."

http://oolite.aegidian.org/

OK, so the Linux version is still in beta, but it seems already be working quite ok.... 
I myself am a total Oolite addict, playing it under OS X, because it looks like there won't be a ppc Linux version out soon... (Thanks to nonexistant graphic card drivers for 3D accel, grrrrrAAAAAW! )

The great thing about Oolite is the expandability, you can write your own missions, design your own ships, cockpits... and share them with others. Check out the messageboards, where ideas get implemented, by the author *or* fellow players.

Check it out, and give some feedback to the nice people that are porting it!

----------


## dolny

For the Ultima series fans out there:

http://exult.sourceforge.net - U7
http://pentagram.sourceforge.net - U8
http://nuvie.sourceforge.net - U6

----------


## kamstrup

Just discovered _Legends_ a multiplayer futuristic fps ala Tribes...

Legends
Category - First Person Shooter
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - Yes. But unknown license
Dem0? - N/A
Platform - x86
Description - Futuristic FPS. Supports various gamemodes including capture the flag. It is built on the Torque 3d engine.
Website - www.legendsthegame.net

----------


## esh

Nice list man!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jormundgand

> Most of the available ROM's are not "free" and should only be kept for a day if you do not own the original game.


Please don't circulate myths. ROMs (note: no apostrophe in plurals) are (unless abandoned by their authors or released into the public domain) completely illegal to own for any period of time. The "own it for a day and no more" myth was invented by ROM sites to make a fake official-sounding legal warning.

----------


## ACK!!

Majesty for Linux contains both the full Majesty game, and the expansion pack, The Northern Expansion.

Majesty is a unique sim putting you in the crushed velvet hotseat of your own kingdom. With an epic quest before you, you make the decisions of where to build your settlement`s guilds and temples. Each one has a mind of its own and must be enticed to meet your goals, via rewards you offer and spells you cast.

Meanwhile you must make sure that your treasury stays flush with cash to support these and other outlays necessary to maintain a thriving medieval town. The fact that you are being barraged by attacks from mythical beasts and fantastic creatures doesn`t make your job any easier.

http://www.linuxgamepublishing.com/info.php?id=8&

For other neat games including Postal2 and others go to:

http://www.linuxgamepublishing.com/index.php?

----------


## sapo

What about ePSXe? its running perfectly here   :Very Happy:  

Some screenshots:

----------


## hondje

I can't believe no one added one of the greatest games out there  :Sad: 

bzFlag
Category - FPS-ish Tank Combat
Requires 3D/Video - No, but highly recommended
Free? - LGPL
Dem0? - N/A
Platform - Linux, Windows, Mac OS X, IRIX, *BSD...
Description - Drive a tank around while you jump and shoot your way to a respectable body count.  Focus on gameplay, but with version 2 (not in Hoary, sadly) the graphics got a great boost, making this classic game better.

I've found the Sid .deb to work without any real problems, though it's probably easier to just compile it yourself, it usually builds very cleanly.

----------


## crane

Man has this list grown!  :Dancing:

----------


## homerhomer

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
Category - FPS
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - yep it's free
Dem0? - no just free
Platform - x86
other - uses the quake 3 engine

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory is a Multiplayer Online First Person Shooter. It's a team game; you will win or fall along with your comrades. The only way to complete the objectives that lead to victory is by cooperation, with each player covering their teammates and using their class special abilities in concert with the others.

review
http://www.firingsquad.com/games/ene...ritory_review/

----------


## hakon

Did anyone mention Ur-Quan Masters?

Genre - Space Adventure
Requires 3D/Video - No
Free? - GPL
Platform - Linux, *BSD, MacOS X, Windows
Description - "You return to Earth with a vessel built from technology discovered from an ancient race called the Precursors only to find it enslaved. Gather allies from a wide variety of races, engage in space combat with various foes, and save the galaxy from the Ur-Quan!
The Ur-Quan Masters is derived from the classic game Star Control II. It includes both the adventure game described above and a fast-paced Super Melee."
Installation - apt-get install uqm (universe)

----------


## dolny

> What about ePSXe? its running perfectly here   
> 
> Some screenshots:


Argh! How!? I couldn't get it to work  :Sad:  Errors&errors&errors.

IVAN - graphic roguelike
Ideal for ADOM fans  :Wink:  
http://ivan.sourceforge.net
The first roguelike that hooked me up.

----------


## senectus

We really need to add nexuiz to this list.. it's looking damn sweet and it gets released this week  :Smile: 
http://www.nexuiz.com/

----------


## kamstrup

> We really need to add nexuiz to this list.. it's looking damn sweet and it gets released this week 
> http://www.nexuiz.com/


 Wow senectus! Nexuiz is looking uber sweet! Can't wait to get my hands on their first release. - And it's GPL!  :Smile:  Rock on!

----------


## MaX

I'd like to add these games:
http://www.happypenguin.org/list?sort=avg_rating


Why do we want a list of games? Add them to happypenguin instead.

----------


## jdodson

> I'd like to add these games:
> http://www.happypenguin.org/list?sort=avg_rating
> 
> 
> Why do we want a list of games? Add them to happypenguin instead.


because.

----------


## jdodson

> We really need to add nexuiz to this list.. it's looking damn sweet and it gets released this week 
> http://www.nexuiz.com/


i have known about this for months.  i will add it as soon as it gets released and do my best to advertise.

----------


## slux

Happypenguin is very nice and all but it isn't the same thing as a straightforward list of top games for GNU/Linux

----------


## MaX

> Happypenguin is very nice and all but it isn't the same thing as a straightforward list of top games for GNU/Linux


Except that this list looks horrible. I did something similar to this for Gentoo, that had a purpouse, we needed ebuilds for the games. Check it out here

Since I'm on ubuntu now the list isn't owned by me but it's the same as before.
You might want to add those games aswell.

----------


## jdodson

> Except that this list looks horrible.


ha! to each his/her own.  honestly i prefer information over prettiness.  if people can get information to great games, then so be it.  if its so ugly that people cant stand to look at it, then thats one thing.  however, to my knowledge i do not see that as the case.  

i know happy penguin has a huge game list.  i am only showcasing the ones i think are the best of the best.  as far as i am concerned happy penguins ratings are bloated(as in, like every game gets a 5 out of 5 star rating).  thats just my opinion though, i love the happy penguin site, i just dont put much stock into the rating system.

----------


## kamstrup

Idea:

How about compiling a set of top notch games for Ubuntu and releasing them in an iso? The frag-hungry youngsters and like-minded could download the ubuntu-games-hoary.iso right after they dl hoary-install.iso, plug in the cd, get a nice menu thrown in their face, click "Install Killa Hax0r Game", and get playing!

The problem with many of the cooler free games out there, is that they often take up approx 100-200MB which might be a bit to much for the apt-servers? 

A semi official iso might fill in a void.

----------


## DarkKnight

> because.


 When you install linux for the first time, chances are it will be easier to look on the forum for your distro then looking all over teh web on sites you don't know.

Besides, it's always good to know what the community thinks is good.  :Smile:

----------


## kamstrup

Nexuiz is out - and it rocks!

The fast paced fps Nexuiz is out and is by far the best open/free fps I've ever enjoyed. Similar to Quake 3 in many ways, just 100% free.

NOTE: This games comes cranked up to the max regarding the graphics. Unless you have a gaming powerhouse consider adjusting the graphics to 16 bits and disable all realtime shading. It still looks awesome  :Smile: 

Get it: http://www.nexuiz.com

----------


## Gnobody

Omg!  Downloading!!!

----------


## meldroc

Xmame
 Category - Emulation
 Requires 3D/Video - No
 Free? - Xmame itself is free.  ROM images of games are not!
 Dem0? - 
 Platform - x86 and many others
 Description - Xmame enables you to play thousands of old arcade games, from Pacman to Mortal Kombat.  Bring back the fun!  I recommend GXMame as a good front end.
 Notes - xmame packages are available in multiverse, though they have an older version.  If you want new, Use the Source, Luke.  I ended up having to compile GXMame myself.  You're on your own as to finding ROMs, though a few old Atari ROMs are legally available for pay-per-download at http://www.starroms.com/
 Website - http://x.mame.net/
 added by - meldroc

----------


## minimidgy

I'm trying to install america's army, but whenever I try downloading the file, it just opens it in another firefox window and tries to read it as text.  I tried right clicking, and that only lets you download another webpage. Any help?

----------


## The Na Kun

Okay, this is ******* me off.  Awhile ago, I downloaded freeciv, and I found out I needed the pain-in-the-ass gtk+.  So, I download it, and pango just doesn't work.  I just got it to work and everything, but now gtk+ says like, I need libjpeg and png library for those, but I choose to do without it.  So now gtk+ bitches that it doesn't like the backend pango used, and it wants some X11 thing, instead of me using freetype or whatever.  Sorry, I didn't save it and I kinda flipped when gtk+ just denied me, so I switched back to windows for internet.  Is this even worth the effort?  I'm still mad that scourge wanted some openGL junk that I didn't have and *couldn't* download, so that huge download is a waste.  Please help me...

----------


## gil-galad

> I'm trying to install america's army, but whenever I try downloading the file, it just opens it in another firefox window and tries to read it as text.  I tried right clicking, and that only lets you download another webpage. Any help?


 Right click and hit "Save Link As..."

----------


## jdodson

> Okay, this is ******* me off.  Awhile ago, I downloaded freeciv, and I found out I needed the pain-in-the-ass gtk+.  So, I download it, and pango just doesn't work.  I just got it to work and everything, but now gtk+ says like, I need libjpeg and png library for those, but I choose to do without it.  So now gtk+ bitches that it doesn't like the backend pango used, and it wants some X11 thing, instead of me using freetype or whatever.  Sorry, I didn't save it and I kinda flipped when gtk+ just denied me, so I switched back to windows for internet.  Is this even worth the effort?  I'm still mad that scourge wanted some openGL junk that I didn't have and *couldn't* download, so that huge download is a waste.  Please help me...


check this thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25723 for information on getting opengl and 3D video working on your machine.  please take note of your video card.

----------


## aglauser

LBreakout2
Category - Arcade
Requires 3D/Video - No
Free? - yep it's free
Dem0? - no just free
Platform - amd64, i386, ia64, powerpc
Other - requires SDL

LBreakout is an Arkanoid-type game.  It features loads of levelsets and can be very addicting!  More details: http://lgames.sourceforge.net/index....ect=LBreakout2.

----------


## SparkyDawg

In addition to native linux games, some people make third party installation programs, if you google it, they have one for Call Of Duty for free(except you need the call of duty copy, nothing illegal)

----------


## bobgreen5s

I beat the first cup in tuxracer and it says "You've won this cup" but I can't go to the next cup. Anyone else get this?

----------


## jdodson

ok. i have accepted it to this point, but it is getting a bit much.

Here is a new rule for this thread:  "Do post on getting games to work here, you have the entire games section for that, this section is for Uber linux games, not problems with them."

-the management

----------


## FluffyElmo

These seem to have slipped through, Beneath a Steel Sky in particular is an entertaining classic adventure game. And there are few enough of those for any platform these days. 

They are both in the Universe repositories so installation couldn't be much easier :Smile:  And they use SCUMM VM which can play dozens of commercial adventure games (with improved graphics) if you have the disks lying around.

----

Beneath a Steel Sky
Category - Adventure
Requires 3D/Video - No
Free? - Yes
Platform - x86, amd64, others?
Description - Classic point and click adventure with a dark sci-fi storyline. Good storyline and a lot of fun if you like the old 2D point-and-click adventure games.
Notes - Runs on SCUMM VM, which also supports many non-free adventure games from LucasArts and others. You can use different graphics scaling modes to improve the graphics over the original. (_man summvm_ will give you the command line graphics options)
Install - Enable Universe in apt/Synaptic. Install package '_beneath-a-steel-sky_', this will also install the SCUMM VM emulator.

Flight of the Amazon Queen
Category - Adventure
Requires 3D/Video - No
Free? - Yes
Platform - x86, amd64, others?
Description - Flight of the Amazon Queen is a 2D point-and-click adventure game set
in the 1940s, originally published for DOS and the Amiga with a humorous Indiana Jones send-up storyline.
Notes - Runs on SCUMM VM, which also supports many non-free adventure games from LucasArts and others. You can use different graphics scaling modes to improve the graphics over the original. (_man summvm_ will give you the command line graphics options)
Install - Enable Universe in apt/Synaptic. Install package '_flight-of-the-amazon-queen_', this will also install the SCUMM VM emulator.

----------


## arnieboy

Just thinking aloud.. I wish the Need for Speed series worked natively on linux.

----------


## Omnios

Adventure Quest 

 This is a uber point and click flash game. FOund it real interesting playing a midevil char. It has spell casting and hack and slash as well as point and click aspects. Shop keepers and other npc's. By far the best point and click game ive played so far.

----------


## n3X_VI

you guys completely forgot about x-plane 8 for linux

http://www.x-plane.com/

demo is available (runs on my hoary out of the box)

----------


## Kimm

Invasion - Battle of Survival
Category - real-time strategy
Requires 3D/Video - No
Free? - GPL
Platform - 
Description - Battle of Survival is a real-time strategy game using the Stratagus game engine.
Website - http://bos.seul.org/index.shtml
added by - Kimm

 :Smile:

----------


## minimidgy

The website posted for savage isn't right.  It changed to:
http://www.s2games.com/savage/index.php?page=savageindex

----------


## umfana

Hi
I went through the list and decided to to get Planeshift with wget. All that went well, but how do I install the Planeshift_CBVO.3.010.run? 
Please can you help on this.
I am fairly new  to Linux and admit always having gone back to M$ due to not getting on to well with command lines :Brick wall: 
And then I heard something about Ubuntu, which i looked up, downloaded and installed yesterday and really enjoy it more and more by the minute.=D>

I suppose I'll get the hang of this Linux and eventually will be able to make the competele switch (at least private, XP Pro at work)

Btw, my name is also Zulu and means actually "boy"

Thanking for good advice in advance

umfana

----------


## stubby

> how do I install the Planeshift_CBVO.3.010.run?


goto the directory where it is saved then type:



```
./Planeshift_CBVO.3.010.run
```

and it should run

----------


## jdodson

Again, please post questions for help outside of this thread.

----------


## manny

Hello jdodson, everybody. Just to let you know eQuake's site and the entire quakeworld.nu server's have been attacked, and will take some time to be up again. You can still get eQuake before the servers get fixed here ftp://ftp.yi.se/pub/software/equake/eQuake/Linux/
The script kiddies resposible for this are here: http://www.myg0t.com/ they've already deleted the forums using a php bug.
If you have some questions or need some info/news come to #quakeworld at quakenet irc

----------


## charlieg

This list is missing Fish Fillets which is a superb mind-bendingly difficult puzzle game.

Edit: Also it's available (probably in backports) for Ubuntu!

----------


## arcanistherogue

You should add TuxKart on here, its pretty fun.

----------


## npaladin2000

Methinks someone forgot LBreakout2, and LTris.

Also, so far Loki's Sid Meirs Alpha Centauri works great.

----------


## jdodson

I updated the list. 

Remember if you want me to add your game, create it in the format all the other games are in.  I will not add it otherwise(unless the game is something _VERY_ special).

----------


## DancingSun

Can you add this game?

True Combat: Elite
Category - FPS
Requires 3D/Video, Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
Free? - Unsure of license. Free as in cost and download.
dem0? - its already free.
Platform - x86 (works on x86_64 as well)
Description - A Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory modification, TC:E is a fast-paced, gameplay oriented team shooter with very realistic elements. For example, the maps, weapons, and locations look very realistic. Of course some elements have to trade off between realism and gameplay. The damage of the weapons and the movement capabilities of the characters are not quite a true simulation. On the other hand, comparing TC:E to other games that are known as realism shooters, you would certainly say TC:E is very realistic -- this is no arcade.
Notes - Install ET, then download the Loki installer here to install TC:E.
Website - http://www.truecombat.com/intro.php

Also, it would be nice if you can make a note (as above) for games that can be played on the x86_64 architecture.  So far I've tried the Doom3 demo (I would expect the full version to work as well), America's Army, ET, and Neverwinter Nights on AMD64, they all pretty much work out-of-the-box.

----------


## arcanistherogue

I found a great game I used to play on Windows.

Wyvern
Category - MUD/MMORPG
Requires Java Runtime Environment
Free? - free for client, and free for signup.
dem0? - No need.
Platform - x86, pretty sure it works on PPC and 64 bit.
Description - A very fun free MMO that is based off java.  A bit slow at some parts, but it is a great game for a free one.  There are many races and classes, and there are also many quests and puzzles to be solved for rewards and experience.  The game is constantly growing with new sections added every now and then.  Since the maps aren't all made by one person, there is some variation in scenery as you travel.
Notes - none
Website - http://www.cabochon.com

----------


## slux

We're missing Warzone 2100 (as previously discussed) here.

Another FPS possibly worth adding:

Argonium
Category - FPS
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - engine GPL, data not.
Dem0? -
Platform - x86
Description - Argonium is a standalone Multiplayer First Person shooter powered by id Softwares Quake II engine. 5 weapons, 3 skins and 3 levels.
Website - http://www.planetquake.com/td/argonium/

----------


## Ibuntu_52

BZFLAG
http://www.bzflag.org/

It's awesome.it has about 200 servers and tons of people play it too  :Razz:

----------


## craigevil

The Ur-Quan Masters
Category: Action
Requires:  SDL 1.2, SDL_image 1.2 and SDL_mixer CVS version (with ogg support) installed
Minimum verified system requirements
Free: GPL 
demo: None needed
Platform: Windows 98/ME/2000/XP, Linux, FreeBSD, OpenBSD and MacOS X
Description:  You return to Earth with a vessel built from technology discovered from an ancient race called the Precursors only to find it enslaved. Gather allies from a wide variety of races, engage in space combat with various foes, and save the galaxy from the Ur-Quan! The Ur-Quan Masters is derived from the classic game Star Control II. It includes both the adventure game described above and a fast-paced Super Melee. 
Webpage: The Ur-Quan Masters - Info

----------


## fragmental

> The Ur-Quan Masters
> Category: Action
> Requires:  SDL 1.2, SDL_image 1.2 and SDL_mixer CVS version (with ogg support) installed
> Minimum verified system requirements
> Free: GPL 
> demo: None needed
> Platform: Windows 98/ME/2000/XP, Linux, FreeBSD, OpenBSD and MacOS X
> Description:  You return to Earth with a vessel built from technology discovered from an ancient race called the Precursors only to find it enslaved. Gather allies from a wide variety of races, engage in space combat with various foes, and save the galaxy from the Ur-Quan! The Ur-Quan Masters is derived from the classic game Star Control II. It includes both the adventure game described above and a fast-paced Super Melee. 
> Webpage: The Ur-Quan Masters - Info


 This thread is gettinga  little bit out of hand. 

You have tux racer but you didn't mention tux racer deluxe(the commercial version) or Planet Penguin Racer(the gpl descendant of tux racer)

I personally think that Postal 2 and Shogo: MAD are also good games for linux(I mostly played them in windows though).  Heroes of Might and Magic 3 is also very good.

Jumpnbump is also a fun open source game if you have friend to play it with.

----------


## charlieg

Privateer Remake
Category: Spaceflight Simulator / RPG
Requires: Same as Vega Strike
Free? GPL
Demo? It's free!
Platform: x86
Description: Privateer Remake is a freely available game, patterned after the original Privateer by Origin, and built using the open source Vegastrike engine.
Webpage: http://wcuniversee.sourceforge.net

Also a note on the Scourge section.  You say:



> Notes: - might have to compile this one from source.


It as an autopackage available.

----------


## edemark

Theocracy
Category: Strategy
Video ? (I guess does not require 3d)
Free? No (but i bught mine new for $4.99)
Demo: ? (guess no)
Platform: x86
Description: You are an Aztec rules in around 1350. One day you foresee in a dream the arrival of the Spanish ships. You have 100 years to prepar to defend yourself. 
Webpage: ? but you can see some nice screenshot on 
http://games.blackpanther.hu/kod_gomb/theocracy.html
sadly the page is in Hungarian.
so a page in English http://www.mrsneeze.com/games/reviews/theocracy/

Game supports some 6 languages English, German, Spanish, Hungarian among others

----------


## |cassidy|

*Armagetron*

Category - Tron clone
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - GPL
OS Platform - Linux, OSX, Windows
Description - 


> "A Tron clone in 3D"
> This has been the tagline of Armagetron, since, well, a very long time, and is probably the shortest and most accurate description possible. Tron was an arcade game based on the movie of the same name, release by Disney in 1982. The original game consisted of 4 sub-games, the only one of concern is the 'Light Cycles' one, in which the player uses a left/right joystick to control a 'Light Cycle' which leaves a wall behind it wherever the cycle it goes, turning only at 90 degree angles. The player must then get the AI to crash into their wall while avoiding hitting the AI's own wall themselves. Those were the humble beginnings of Armagetron Advanced's game play, which has now blossomed into 16 player mayhem, with highly advanced AI, network game play, and of course all in a 3D environment.


Website - http://armagetronad.net
http://armagetron.sourceforge.net/

Installation: version 0.2.7.0-1 can be found in Universe repository
0.2.8.0 is "en-route"

----------


## i_m_meen

Racer

Category: race car simulation
Requires 3D/Video: Yes
Free? for non-commercial use
OS: Linux, Windows, Mac
Description:



> Racer is a free cross-platform car simulation project (for non-commercial use), using professional car physics papers to achieve a realistic feeling. Cars, tracks and such can be created relatively easy (compared to other, more closed, driving simulations). The 3D and other file formats are, or should be, documented. Editors and support programs are also available to get a very customizable and expandable simulator. OpenGL is used for rendering.


Website: www.racer.nl

----------


## jdodson

> Racer
> 
> Category: race car simulation
> Requires 3D/Video: Yes
> Free? for non-commercial use
> OS: Linux, Windows, Mac
> Description:
> 
> Website: www.racer.nl


This has been on the list since day one.

----------


## zBoost

does those games work on ubuntu x86_64 ?
i guess no  :Sad:

----------


## jdodson

> does those games work on ubuntu x86_64 ?
> i guess no


If the source is provided then then yes, or at least a strong maybe.  :Smile:

----------


## i_m_meen

/edit
Sorry about Racer. Could a moderator delete both posts?
Also, when could we expect these games to be in Ubuntu? With Breezy?

----------


## Rhegz

[How can I install online games on ubuntu

----------


## DancingSun

> If the source is provided then then yes, or at least a strong maybe.


The Id games (Quake series, Doom3, Return to Castle Wolfenstein) all work with x86_64.

----------


## DancingSun

> /edit
> Sorry about Racer. Could a moderator delete both posts?
> Also, when could we expect these games to be in Ubuntu? With Breezy?


If you want to get these games into the official repositories, it's best you pay a visit here:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates

The list here does not represent a list of games that will be in Ubuntu.

----------


## DancingSun

> [How can I install online games on ubuntu


Sounds like what you really wanted is to start a new topic.  More information on what games you want to install might help as well.

----------


## Rxke

A quick update: Oolite-Linux has reached rc-4 status. Will be out of Beta any day now!

Oolite 1.52

* 3D Space arcade/trading
Requires 3D/Video - Yes, SDL
* Creative Commons Licence
* Platforms: OS X, Linux x86, Windows, Source.
* Description: (From website):

"Oolite is a space sim game, written for Mac OS X in Objective C using Cocoa and OpenGL. (Ports for Linux and Windows in rc state.)

It was written as my response to the withdrawal of Elite - The New Kind from the internet. Although inspired by the work of Christian Pinder, following David Braben and Ian Bell, the work is an independent interpretation and expansion of the original game.

Oolite is designed as a small game that is easy for independent users to pick up and expand. Almost every aspect of the game can be modified using simple, free graphics packages and text-editors.

The game and source-code are offered for free under a Creative Commons License. One of my priorities for development was to separate the game engine from the game materials (graphics, models, AI, text-strings etc.) "

Main portal: http://oolite.aegidian.org/

Linux: http://oolite-linux.berlios.de/


The great thing about Oolite is the expandability, you can write your own missions, design your own ships, cockpits, write AI's... and share them with others on the Oosat list. Check out the messageboards, where ideas get implemented, by the author *or* fellow players.

Check it out, and give some feedback to the nice people that are porting it! (Try to find a bug, heehee!)

__________________

----------


## Master Shake

Trackballs
Category - Arcade
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - as in price and free download.
Platform - x86 
Description - Awesomley excellent Linux re-creation of the  arcade game Marble  Madness.  Works best with a track ball.
Website - http://trackballs.sourceforge.net
Update all your synaptic repositories, and you can get it from there (Sorry,  don't remember which repository its in)

----------


## edemark

Terminus
Category: Space shooter and RPG
3d: yes opengl or glide 
free: no
platform x86
description: it is a space trade and shoot game
web: http://www.vvisions.com/terminus/

note as ubuntu does not have/use libstdc++.so.2.8 i used libstdc++ 2.10 and symlinked it to the library required by the game (credits goes to fragmental thanks for the idea). That will let you play the retail version 1.1 but you will not be able to patch the game to 1.81.
Thanks to mleopold and his search in google the game patched 1.81 works now with the following command line option: 
terminus +linux_sound_output /dev/audio
in this way the game is fully playable

----------


## Rxke

As predicted, Oolite-Linux is out of Beta and has reached STABLE.

I didn't think it would go this fast, though!  :Smile: 

http://oolite-linux.berlios.de/

----------


## shawn

Vendetta Onilne
Category - MMORPG/Space Sim
Free? - No, subscription
Demo? - Yes, 8 hour free trial
Platform - Linux, Windows, OS X

Description - "Vendetta Online is an MMORPG by Guild Software Inc. In this game, thousands of people will be able to play together, at the same time, in a single, persistent universe. Players take the form of spaceship pilots within this universe, flying to and fro between space stations and other locations in the galaxy. All combat within the game is fully realtime, based entirely on "twitch" skill (no "virtual dice rolling"). Players may fight one another, fight NPCs, participate in groups, or potentially even engage in large-scale Guild combat."

Website - http://www.vendetta-online.com/
Screenshots - http://www.vendetta-online.com/h/screenshots.html

----------


## SickTwist

*Emilia Pinball*
Category - Arcade
Requires 3D/Video - Yes, OpenGL
Free? - GPL!
Dem0? - n/a
Platform - *nix, MacOS, (not sure about Windows)
Description - Free pinball simulator that includes two tables with great sound effects and graphics. The tables are drawn in 3D and there are a few display modes to take advantage of that fact. There is also a table editor available.
Notes - It's in universe: apt-get install pinball
Website - http://pinball.sourceforge.net/

----------


## serzz

*Fuhquake*

Category - FPS
Requires 3D/Video - Yes, OpenGL
Free? - GPL
Dem0? - n/a
Platform - Linux, Windows
Description - FuhQuake is a win32/linux quakeworld client that aims not only to have a plethora of gameplay and console improvements, but to also incorporate stunning visual effects and eyecandy.
Website - http://www.fuhquake.net/

----------


## PokerFacePenguin

dont forget armegatron for those of us who grew up in the arcade

----------


## Kebabji

i also cannot get alpha centauri to work, i've followed many of the suggestions but end up getting this

X Error:  BadMatch
  Request Major code 66 ()
  Error Serial #233
  Current Serial #236

----------


## Kebabji

oh and that happens right after i select the options, and planetfall happens, it asks me to name my first city, i press enter and bam its gone

----------


## th3t1nm4n

I've never tried this, but its here for those of you who have Medal of Honor: Allied Assault - Medal of Honor: Allied Assault (Use windows CD)
Native Games (Commercial) that I play(and didn't see on the list):
Jagged Alliance 2
Shogo
Postal (Plus)
Soldier of Fortune (1)
Descent 3
and Sin

----------


## DonVla

best overview ever!!!

thanks

----------


## DirtDawg

I've recently discovered Empire. Fuuuun! Especially if your a sucka for terminal games, like me.
(Can be found here)

Speaking of terminal games, I also love me some Sooper Star Trek.
(You gots to compile it yourself, sucka!)

Of course, terminal gaming requires reading instructions because they're usually not too intuitive, but I think they pay off. Wait until you see Empire's opening screen. "What are your orders?" That's it. Rude.

----------


## Oblong_Cheese

Nexuiz 2.0 is released!

From the main page:




> Wednesday June 14th, 2006 - Vermeulen - Comment
> 
> Nexuiz 2.0 has been released! This is another massive update to the game, new features such as a single player campaign with completely new advanced bot AI, five new maps, new particle effect system, weapon changes, and complete precompiled bumpmapping with GLSL shaders. We have also optimized the game heavily, and improved net performance. You can download here.

----------


## oczindian03

Sorry if i sound relatively(sp?) dumb but i'm new to linux and am still getting used to it. I saw this thread and decided to download the equake. I now have the items in a folder on my desktop. But now i don't know what to do. I have no idea how to install it because i'm used to window's easy click click self-extracting setups. Please help. :Confused:   Thank you.

----------


## th3t1nm4n

Game - Paintball2 (dpball/digital paintball 2)
Category - FPS
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free - Yup, standalone q2 mod.
Platform - x86
http://digitalpaint.org/ for main site
http://dpball.com/forums/ for info on current linux installer

Standalone Quake 2 paintball mod, FPS with a huge community, paintball guns and smoke/paint grenades with quake 2 physics make for an intense paintball game with players double jumping, bunny hopping, strafe jumping, and players constantly moving at 20+ mph make this game intense



Game - Zombiepox
Category - Classic/Arcade
Requires 3D/Video - Game is 2D
Free - Of course! It was made by FreeLunchDesign!
Platform - x86, but can be run with forced architecture and linux32 installed on x64
http://www.freelunchdesign.com/ - Official website with forums and lots of helpful info
http://sourceforge.net/projects/fld - Source Code to some of their games
http://neonpulse.net/ubuntu/games/zombiepox/ - installer script for Zombiepox that includes .deb's that Dapper needs to run it in x86/x64

----------


## Metroid48

What about Gate88, free RTS-action game? Here:

http://queasygames.com

Just click on the Gate88 one.

-Metroid48

----------


## UncleOwl

Just a small remark - Battle for Wesnoth is listed above as in early stage. This is probably not true any more. Besides the game itself, lots of very good scenarios have recently been created by the community. So it is definitely worth checking.

----------


## iamajd

Awesome thread, thanks alot!
I didn't get a chance to read all of it yet, but has anyone mentioned Second Life?


Second Life
Category - Online People Simulation/Role-Playing
Requires 3D/Video - Yes
Free? - GPL
dem0? - N/A
Platform - x86: GNU/Linux, Windows, and OSX I think.
Description - Be someone else, anyone you want, or even a "Furry" in Second Life.  From the website: "Second Life is a 3-D virtual world entirely built and owned by its residents. Since opening to the public in 2003, it has grown explosively and today is inhabited by a total of 6,023,996 people from around the globe."
Notes - Setting up an account is free and playing is free... but to own land or build, you must get a non-free account.  Also, there are a lot of shops in the game where you can purchase new clothes, items, flesh, accessories, etc., so having money is helpful (but not required).
Website - www.secondlife.com

----------

